# MKD904 Build Thread



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so here is my build Thread.

I have been building since I was 6 and now I'm 27. I never got into some of the crazy stuff as I always for the most part funded my projects through chores etc. Back in like 7th grade, like 92' ( I think ) I finally saw the masters in LRB and bought every single issue I could ( and still have um ) and always wanted to be a big dogg builder.

Here are my really old builds and some more current ones. Thanks to MCBA for all the help and the Big Man, Roger for all his help. 

Really old builds from the early 90's


















































Late 90's early 2000....

















































http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h180/mkd904/DSC01025.jpg


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Current Finished Builds....


















































































































Projects comin soon......

Comments and criticizm is always welcome.......Thanks

-MIKE-


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Silverado is SICK bro!

But, I still say that '58 is my favorite build of yours!

Keep 'em comin!!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

That 41 Is sweeeeet and actually they all are


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i love that chevy truck - its just off the hook 

cant wait to see more mk :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Guys.....

I'll be posting more soon....it takes for ever to sift through Photobucket to get all the pix together....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

ORALE!!!!!!!!!
PICKUP GREEN NICE!!!!!
SALUDOS DE MEXICO


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome rides keep up the good work


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD MIKE.. KEEP UP THE NICE WORK.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They all look killer man!!! I still love your '50 pickup.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides! there are more than a few that i really like!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice rides, MKD!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE RIDES MIKE


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn i like all of them :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice ass builds homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Projects:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh sheet! That wagon is lookin' KILLER! As is everything else!

Keep it up Mike!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This one will be my 1:1 Replica

















Lastly, The projects wall...









That's it for now......

Thanks for all the compliments guys.....I just build for fun....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 29 2007, 10:14 AM~8418726
> *Oh sheet! That wagon is lookin' KILLER! As is everything else!
> 
> Keep it up Mike!
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 29 2007, 11:16 AM~8418738
> *Lastly, The projects wall...
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the 57 more pic


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

those all look really nice, especially that wagon :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THAT SOME CLEAN WORK MD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 29 2007, 10:45 AM~8418837
> *whats up with the 57 more pic
> *


Here's some of the 57, but I'm just not feelin this one. These won't be the final tires and I want to drop the front a little....I have lost all motivation on this one, but I'll finish it some day....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 29 2007, 11:24 AM~8419034
> *Here's some of the 57, but I'm just not feelin this one.  These won't be the final tires and I want to drop the front a little....I have lost all motivation on this one, but I'll finish it some day....
> 
> 
> ...



so im not the only one with a curse... :0

EVERY TIME i try and build either a 57 nomad, or belair.... something happens :angry:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:41 AM~8419129
> *so im not the only one with a curse... :0
> 
> EVERY TIME i try and build either a 57 nomad, or belair.... something happens :angry:
> *


Nothing has for say happened, I'm just not into it.....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:41 AM~8419129
> *so im not the only one with a curse... :0
> 
> EVERY TIME i try and build either a 57 nomad, or belair.... something happens :angry:
> *


for me its 61,62,65impalas, and 48 lincoln


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice rides!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i love the work you've put in.... here's a tip for cheap ass shelves...

get some cheap ass 4" corner braces, double sided tape and some cheap window glass... nice sturdy shelf that lets you see undercarriage also....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 29 2007, 12:24 PM~8419034
> *Here's some of the 57, but I'm just not feelin this one.  These won't be the final tires and I want to drop the front a little....I have lost all motivation on this one, but I'll finish it some day....
> 
> 
> ...



send her my way ill knock it out for ya :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 12:19 PM~8419376
> *i love the work you've put in.... here's a tip for cheap ass shelves...
> 
> get some cheap ass 4" corner braces, double sided tape and some cheap window glass... nice sturdy shelf that lets you see undercarriage also....
> ...


Appreciate the heads up on the shelves, but these are just the shelves in the closet where I build for my in progress builds....I have glass display cases that are dust free for the completed rides......

Thanks for the compliments.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i like those shelves , never thought of that before....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work!!! :0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds man


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE BUILDS MAN REALLY FEELING THAT 59 ANY UPDATES ON IT ??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nothing new on the 59, been working on the 70 for the All Out Build Off. 

Thanks for the compliments fellas.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Progress on the 70 Impala....

































Shaved the lower body line also.....


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

What do u have planned for the s10?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

really nice projects :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:03 PM~8430652
> *What do u have planned for the s10?
> *


Plans for the S-10 are to do a 1:1 Replica of my truck that I already posted.....

Thanks for the compliments guys.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that impalas lookin good! :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

kool builds...
i like that mint grn truck looks tight..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

appreciate it guys....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 2 2007, 10:33 AM~8455624
> *RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *


Thanks Homie

Here's where I'm at on the 70..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This is kick ass Bro!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Good



oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 5 2007, 10:09 PM~8480636
> *This is kick ass Bro!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

some seriously nice work there bro!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 6 2007, 06:05 AM~8482337
> *some seriously nice work there bro!!!
> *


Appreciate it......just trying to finish this one on time.....


Thanks for all the comments...... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 NICE! :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 6 2007, 12:20 AM~8480085
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> Here's where I'm at on the 70..
> ...


on the front fender is there another piece going on or it staying like that


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 6 2007, 08:38 AM~8483005
> *on the front fender is there another piece going on or it staying like that
> *


It will all be smoothed out and painted, but no other fenders or anything like that.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Updates....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good! I might as well drop out of the build-off now!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 13 2007, 06:00 AM~8540540
> *Lookin' good! I might as well drop out of the build-off now!
> *


No, your ride in the build off is tight, and almost finished......I will try to finish, but prob. won't......Thanks for the compliments guys...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 13 2007, 07:00 AM~8540737
> *No, your ride in the build off is tight, and almost finished......I will try to finish, but prob. won't......Thanks for the compliments guys...
> *


LOL, Almost finished? All I have done is the body mods. I haven't even cut open the doors or done the tilt front on it yet. :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 13 2007, 07:29 AM~8540827
> *LOL, Almost finished? All I have done is the body mods. I haven't even cut open the doors or done the tilt front on it yet. :cheesy:
> *


I mean't that sarcastically...I'm like the snail builder...have no time.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Progress on the 70'


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME WORK MIKE!


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

damn some real nice work 
can't wait to see more updates on that 70


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanx fellas...I'll keep updating.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got some more work done on the 70' today. Firewall is 99% done, and first coat of primer is on. Little touch ups and it will be ready for paint..


























Door Jambs came together nicely









Also got the floor cut out for the suspension to sit low enough....









Random pix...









Thanks for all the comments and please keep them comin....appreciate all feedback.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

dayumn! thats gonna look bad ass!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HAVE U DECIDED A COLOR BIG DOG?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

looks good but those doors bit small


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 3 2007, 03:36 PM~8704286
> *looks good but those doors bit small
> *


Thats just tape covering the hinge so it still slides in the tube....

Colors will be yellows, golds, silvers, lots of flake, some browns, some metallic orange....mostly flake yellow...

Thanks for all the props guys.....keeps me going.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Great looking body work, looking forward to seeing the paint job. keep up the good work!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

jk :biggrin: 

cant wait for paint hno: hno:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

oneyed


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Sep 3 2007, 06:45 PM~8705778
> *Great looking body work, looking forward to seeing the paint job. keep up the good work!
> *


Thanx Homie....

S-10 I knew that's what you mean't, thanx for the props....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 3 2007, 08:46 PM~8705789
> *cant wait for paint hno:  hno:
> *



x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

smoooth, smooooooth, smooth!!! cant wait to see some color!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 5 2007, 06:03 AM~8719324
> *Lookin' good!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 5 2007, 07:17 AM~8719380
> *smoooth, smooooooth, smooth!!! cant wait to see some color!!
> *


Thanks guys.....I've learned from Biggs and Mini, do 99% of your bodywork with zap a gap, and then use minimal putty.....

I'll keep this one updated.....I got a lot more plans for it.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man thats lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! I guesss your Right MIKE ! LOL ! I thought i had amde comment some where in here LOL ! MY BAD ! :biggrin: 


But Here is my comment ! 



I would love to see more of the silver full size chevy! 


Nice shelfs on the wall ! And the 70 will look good ! Really good if you put the work in it like you did on the 50 truck for the Truck build off ! :biggrin: 


Now WHAT CAN YOU SAY ! LOL ! I Made Comment ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2007, 05:19 PM~8733126
> *LOL!      I  guesss  your    Right    MIKE !  LOL !  I thought  i  had  amde  comment  some  where  in    here  LOL !    MY  BAD !  :biggrin:
> But    Here  is  my  comment  !
> I  would  love  to  see  more  of  the  silver  full size  chevy!
> ...


Thanks homie....I was mostly just playin with ya and giving you a hard time.....I'll take more of the silver chevy sometime......

Thanks for the comments though........and the 70 will be my most detailed build...that's why I decided to turn it into something I really wanted it to be and not rush it for the buildoff as time didn't permit.....

Thanks again.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN THAT 70 LOOKS BAD


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

updates???


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2007, 08:07 PM~8935134
> *updates???
> *


x2 hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got a sneak peek for the 59 Impala.......Can we say GOLD......









Got all the rest of the pieces for the Chevelle Wagon painted red.....









Also came up on a little foil, so I'm gonna try to wrap up the Nomad here soon.....

























Thanks for all the comments....the 70 is on hold....I'm collecting all the Photo Etch that I can......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got gold too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn , where can i get plated parts from?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Something new on the bench.....










































Did most of the clean up, switched out the front end cause I want an opening hood. Need to test fit windows and interior and dash....This one will be pretty basic, nothing to out of control..

Will hinge the hood and trunk.....Thanks for lookin.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Who did ur gold plating?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 4 door is slick homie how you gonna do the inside


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love the 4 door.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 22 2007, 12:13 AM~9279618
> *Something new on the bench.....
> 
> 
> ...



Nice front end swap ! 











And for your rear door panels i am still working on those ! 

But if you want to just do a nice quick build MKD just cut the door panels stright even with the front door then use what you cut to fill in the whole ! 











And as for your windows I grinded down the resin a little to get them to set flush ! The sun roof i just cut away so my kit will have the open roof !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You gave me the idea on this one and Biggs hooked up the body at the Victorville show.......I think I'm gonna leave the doors closed, so I'll just rescribe the line like you were saying.....Thanks for the help......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got Some outside pix today...lots of um....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

More.....









































Thanks for looking and letting me share....all comments welcome...good or bad.... :biggrin: :biggrin: Just hoping to keep up with the "Big Dawgs"....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick work bro   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 10:08 PM~9297633
> *fukkin sick work bro      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 10:08 PM~9297633
> *fukkin sick work bro      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thankx......


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 10:08 PM~9297633
> *fukkin sick work bro      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X-2 homie............Speechless :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I like the set up on the wagon :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Nov 24 2007, 10:50 PM~9297954
> *I like the set up on the wagon  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

You got some bad ass builds man... Definately lookin good


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice builds at the victorville....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 25 2007, 05:10 PM~9301909
> *nice builds at the victorville....
> *


Thanks man...appreciate it....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Waiting to start the Christmas Lowrider Buildoff and wanted to get a little done on this one....This will be a slammer with Paint, Interior and Bed, No motor or frame....


































Thanks for looking.....As always, all comments welcome.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bad ass job on the bed bro!! lookin real good!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 29 2007, 06:44 AM~9329842
> *bad ass job on the bed bro!! lookin real good!!
> *


Thank you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Great looking builds. Can't wait to see how you finish out the 70 Imp, man that is going to look bad ass.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on that Dime so far!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

awesome work on the s-10 MKD :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah it looks good bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That's Some GREAT WORK MKD!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I feel like building a little truck myself now :biggrin: Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

That Bed is bitchin


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that mini truck looks cool mkd makes me wanna take mines out and dust it out :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: as always....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so I changed things up a little on this last night.....This is my first time doing this type of mod...

A friend of mine about 4 years ago butchered a single cab S-10, so I stripped it and here goes....


















Then the original...

















And the result so far....


























Don't see many of these in plastic....Thanks for looking and all your comments, this one still needs a lot of work, but here it is so far....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Noice!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome!!!!!!!!!! you and mini make it look so easy!!!! great cuts and it looks tits!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.....Did I just see my Name in the same sentence as MINI???

j/k....appreciate the compliment.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

extended cab lookinGOOD!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2007, 08:25 AM~9339212
> *extended cab lookinGOOD!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks for the comments guys......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

HELL YEA!!!!!! Keep it up big homie.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks good. Quit making it look so easy


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD MKD AND MODELTECH WHY YOU TALKIN BOUT TITS HHHMMM, I LIKE TITS 2 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 30 2007, 12:12 PM~9340396
> *LOOKIN GOOD MKD AND MODELTECH WHY YOU TALKIN BOUT TITS HHHMMM, I LIKE TITS 2 LOL :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:roflmao: CRAZY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is a tough lookin build ! From the custom bed , to the extended cab its going to be killer !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 11:40 AM~9340603
> *This is  a    tough    lookin    build  !    From the  custom    bed  ,  to the  extended  cab    its  going  to be  killer  !
> *


Appreciate the comments....Thanks....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

it looks :loco: homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 30 2007, 04:40 PM~9342680
> *it looks  :loco: homie keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

s-dimes lookin good mayne :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lokkin badd than mofo Mike!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Nov 30 2007, 05:03 AM~9339125
> *awesome!!!!!!!!!! you and mini make it look so easy!!!! great cuts and it looks tits!!!
> *




x-2..... and whats this i hear about tits??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 30 2007, 07:56 PM~9343910
> *x-2..... and whats this i hear about tits???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I heard there were tits in this topic...where are they? all i see are some dope builds! :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow! Dude! I am not easily impressed but Holy Crap!

I am jealous!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Got some more done on the S-10, just about ready for paint...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro,that shit is aaallllllll good :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 8 2007, 05:58 PM~9405909
> *hellz yeah bro,that shit is aaallllllll good :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

truck is lookin damn good MKD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 10 2007, 07:28 AM~9416494
> *truck is lookin damn good MKD!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finally got this one wrapped up...These pix do no justice to this build....1st build of 2008 for me.....I will take better pix outside once the rain stops....And of coarse, lots of pix.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































































































No Flash to show off the flake....









Thanks for looking and letting me share my stuff.....All oponions are welcome as always....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie......


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again....I plan on many more than 4 completed this year..but you know we gotta do it up MCBA style.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

B-E-A-UUUUTIIIIIFUL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM SERVER.... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2008, 09:42 PM~9611903
> *Thanks again....I plan on many more than 4 completed this year..but you know we gotta do it up MCBA style....  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


08


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2008, 12:45 AM~9611916
> *LOOKING GOOD MIKE...
> *


thanks Biggs and Spike..... :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2008, 12:45 AM~9611916
> *LOOKING GOOD MIKE...
> *


you bang out some amasing trucks man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 5 2008, 10:45 AM~9613644
> *you bang out some amasing trucks man! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn bro.I like that homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Beautiful truck bro, love the color!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2008, 03:35 AM~9611871
> *Finally got this one wrapped up...These pix do no justice to this build....1st build of 2008 for me.....I will take better pix outside once the rain stops....And of coarse, lots of pix.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That is one fine Paint job...Love your Truck Homie....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments guys....more will be coming soon...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dammmmmmmmmmmn homie that shit looks saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet homie
keep it up


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks homies.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE TRUCK MIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ill bump this one for you :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 6 2008, 04:35 PM~9622712
> *NICE TRUCK MIKE! :biggrin:
> *


TTT

As always, appreciate it.....will get outside pix this weekend....

Put some time in tonight on the convert. 59 from last year....hope to wrap that one up by months end.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn that truck is SWEEET!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2008, 01:35 AM~9611871
> *Finally got this one wrapped up...These pix do no justice to this build....1st build of 2008 for me.....I will take better pix outside once the rain stops....And of coarse, lots of pix.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE FUKIN TRUCK MAN GOOD JOB


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 10 2008, 11:55 PM~9665299
> *NICE FUKIN TRUCK MAN GOOD JOB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments fellas....just glad I can share with ya....

Here are some outside pix...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that is 1 truly bad ride :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 19 2008, 09:24 PM~9736551
> *:thumbsup: that is 1 truly bad ride :yes:
> *


Thank you homie....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

what did you use for the door panels?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin' real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 19 2008, 09:53 PM~9736737
> *X2*


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

ONE OF THE BEST!!!!!BEAUTIFUL TRUCK!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys...Just trying to get better and better......For the door panels I used the foam.....

thanks again....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the start of the projects list for this year....I'm going to try to finish these before starting any others, but you know how that goes......

XTD Cab S-10 Ready for paint and interior bucket....

















Big Body ready for the white wall cleaner bath...

















2 Door Big Body and 4 Door Caddy









Then Never Ending Rivi....

















59 Impala - All Jambed and Primered White, Ready for Paint...









70 Impala - This will be year long project as I still need to collect EVERY piece in photo etch and aluminum that I can...









I'll keep everyone posted as I go...thanks for lookin and all your comments.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICKNESS!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2008, 12:29 AM~9744343
> *SICKNESS!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKIN SICK BRO, NICE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks homies....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Big Body ready for the white wall cleaner bath...

















That shit needs some FLAKE!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 21 2008, 06:25 PM~9749784
> *Big Body ready for the white wall cleaner bath...
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see, not sure what color I'm going to go with this one yet.....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Sweeeet! :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i love your rivi, and your 59 bro!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

everything lookin good up in here bro , now paint that caddy LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

realy nice work man keep em comin!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 23 2008, 07:02 AM~9762171
> *i love your rivi, and your 59 bro!!!
> *


Thank you

Lowrider...thanks for the comments as well 

Thank you everyone 


As far as painting the caddy.....in due time....no rushing..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Jan 23 2008, 10:48 AM~9763488
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finally getting somewhere on the 59....

All painted and ready for foil......


































thanks for lookin and as always, comments are appreciated....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Send tha 59 my way bro wen u finish!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 NICE 59!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2008, 07:40 PM~9791989
> *:0  :0 NICE 59!
> *



Oh Yeah!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks homies


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Foil is done....next up is clear, interior, trunk, susp. & motor....basically everything.....


































Thanks for looking and for your comments....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

love the colors and clean foil work keep pics comming!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 27 2008, 11:53 PM~9800589
> *Foil is done....next up is clear, interior, trunk, susp. & motor....basically everything.....
> 
> 
> ...



Hey bro if u wanna sell it wen ur done I'll buy it bro. I love 59 Impalas bro. Keep up tha good werk! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

that impala is looking great! the colors are amazing together!

great job so far! I really look forward to seeing this one done


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

'59 looks really good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments guys....

Waco....I really appreciate the comments, but I can ever seem to let any of them go....

Thanks again guys...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn.......thats one sickass drop! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2008, 08:01 AM~9801719
> *damn.......thats one sickass drop!  :0
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2008, 11:35 AM~9802960
> *looking good bro
> *


Thanks.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shit!!! i missed this one..... fukkin killer homie.... this was in the drop-top build right?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

59 is looking badass :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 PM~9808925
> *shit!!! i missed this one..... fukkin killer homie.... this was in the drop-top build right?
> *


yep, but it's spent the past 8 months in a box......Gonna get this one finished up here in the next few weeks hopefully......and thanks for the comment....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that vert is lookin clean bro, can't wait too see it done


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quick update on the S-10....Ready for paint....Interior bucket is extended and rear panels are made....just need to finish mockup for complete interior......


















































Thanks for looking....I'm really excited cause I have about 3-4 projects that are in the home stretch so I can start some new builds.....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn bro that S-10 is amazeing!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ nice s10 the inner bed is well built also....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it guys.....just trying to keep up with all of you with your 12 projects going at one time.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice builds. Keep up the plastic slingin.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 8 2008, 10:35 AM~9894987
> *Nice builds. Keep up the plastic slingin.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Feb 7 2008, 08:19 PM~9892576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, 4 Pages Back

Getting some work done on the 59


















































Again, thanks for the compliments and for checking out my builds...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ wow homie lookin nice


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wow homie nice builds
especially the 41 pick up


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 18 2008, 06:32 PM~9972856
> *Wow, 4 Pages Back
> 
> Getting some work done on the 59
> ...



:0 THATS SICK HOMIE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....just trying to get as much building time as I can....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GAWD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW THATS CLEAN!!!!!!!! LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: THAT 59 IS GANGSTA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE..... :0 ALL YOU NEED ARE THE SEAT INCERT'S AND DAAAAAAM. STILL WAITING ON MINE TO GET HERE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 18 2008, 07:47 PM~9973982
> *LOOKING GOOD MIKE..... :0  ALL YOU NEED ARE THE SEAT INCERT'S AND DAAAAAAM.  STILL WAITING ON MINE TO GET HERE.
> *


Thanks fellas.....

Biggs, can I order them from some one in different colors? All I have are these, and they are the wrong color...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe u could paint those the color u want them Mike.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 18 2008, 07:33 PM~9973314
> *GAWD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! NOW THATS CLEAN!!!!!!!! LOOKS GREAT!
> *


x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn homie that 59 is SICK!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 18 2008, 10:33 PM~9975939
> *damn homie that 59 is HELLA SICK!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: fixed ^


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 18 2008, 07:33 PM~9975939
> *damn homie that 59 is FUKKIN SICK!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

sick 59! looking bad asssssssssssssss. keep pics comming.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn making me want to build another 59


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2008, 05:47 AM~9977220
> *Damn making me want to build another 59
> *



X2 true dat Doc, True dat!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again fellas....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats lookin clean bro, nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got most of the interior wrapped up...


















Thanks for checkin out my thread....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN HOMIE THOSE INSERTS DO LOOK GOOD!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn that comin along real nice bro!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT RIDE IS LOOKING SWEET MIKE... WHERE DID YOU FIND THE INSERT'S AFTERAL.? I STILL NEED SOME.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 04:53 PM~10071611
> *THAT RIDE IS LOOKING SWEET MIKE... WHERE DID YOU FIND THE INSERT'S AFTERAL.?  I STILL NEED SOME.
> *


i got um from ModelsIVLIfe......I scanned um thought, if you want I can email um to you and you can see if you can change the colors of um in paint or something and print them on sticker paper......

Thanks fellas


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2008, 04:04 PM~10071667
> *i got um from ModelsIVLIfe......I scanned um thought, if you want I can email um to you and you can see if you can change the colors of um in paint or something and print them on sticker paper......
> 
> Thanks fellas
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT THE HOMIES!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2008, 05:04 PM~10071667
> *i got um from ModelsIVLIfe......I scanned um thought, if you want I can email um to you and you can see if you can change the colors of um in paint or something and print them on sticker paper......
> 
> Thanks fellas
> *


THAT WILL BE COOL , AND THANK'S BRO.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2008, 02:38 PM~10071049
> *Got most of the interior wrapped up...
> 
> 
> ...




NICE!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2008, 11:06 PM~10074340
> *Thanks fellas...
> *


MIKE DO YOU HAVE SOME FOR A 58.?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn that looks fuckin tight


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 2 2008, 11:17 PM~10074425
> *MIKE DO YOU HAVE SOME FOR A 58.?
> *


I'll check, but I don't think so....I did back in the day, but gotta try to dig um up....


Thanks for the comps. fellas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Rides looking good!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

thats clean ass hell.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

that mofo is bad.............that exact color and exact interior is what i would do if i had a real one


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Mar 3 2008, 10:31 AM~10076662
> *that mofo is bad.............that exact color and exact interior is what i would do if i had a real one
> *


appreciate it.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I MIGHT HAVE THE 58 ONES TOO. I'LL CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 3 2008, 01:40 PM~10077928
> *I MIGHT HAVE THE 58 ONES TOO. I'LL CHECK IT OUT!
> *


Cool...Biggs needs um and I could always scan them and then send them to him....That way we have um for the future....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

CLEAN ASS INTERIOR MIKE !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 19 2008, 01:24 AM~9976317
> *sick 59! looking bad asssssssssssssss. keep pics comming.
> *


x2
that ride is nice man !!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

scale motorsports? :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got a little more done on the 59

New floor for the trunk and flocked....









Started on the trunk set up....2 Pumps 4 Batteries...nothing too overboard..









Suspension and ride height are set now...

































Thanks for looking and all the compliments....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

59 lookin good homie!! keep updates!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 9 2008, 10:04 AM~10126606
> *Got a little more done on the 59
> 
> New floor for the trunk and flocked....
> ...



Lookin good Mike. Cant wait to c this one done.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 9 2008, 11:14 AM~10126650
> *Lookin good Mike. Cant wait to c this one done.
> *


Me too....appreciate it.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its lookin real clean


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep goin homie its lookin sick as fukkk.... i need to focus on one ride at a time like u but i keep switching builds


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

server


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking firme mike d!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 9 2008, 04:57 PM~10128222
> *keep goin homie its lookin sick as fukkk.... i need to focus on one ride at a time like u but i keep switching builds
> *


I try to not start to many...I started a 64 today also.....thankx lowrider....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2008, 10:34 PM~10131142
> *looks sik bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice clean build bro!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 59 is clean as hell homie! keep it up.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

3 Pages back that quick....

Progress on the S-10

















And I started something I've been wanting to do for a while....just had to find the paint...

64 Impala

























Thanks for lookin....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Both of them look clean. U gonna add more to that 64??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ real nice paint there gonna look offical


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both look great man!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....and yes, more will be added to the 64...it's gonna be a theme car.......all PURPLE & GOLD...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean rides homie, nice paint on both rides keep pics comming.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 16 2008, 09:45 PM~10184500
> *Thanks fellas....and yes, more will be added to the 64...it's gonna be a theme car.......all PURPLE & GOLD...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lakers championship car or what?? :dunno: 


























:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

they both are badass!!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I wouldn't say Championship...at least not this year....just a fan fav...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin good bro, but that s-10 is killer :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie... that s-10 is coming out sweet and that 64 looks sick in that color too


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

some nice work homie im filling the colors


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 17 2008, 11:36 AM~10184402
> *
> 
> And I started something I've been wanting to do for a while....just had to find the paint...
> ...


is this the new testors?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 06:21 PM~10191269
> *is this the new testors?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 06:21 PM~10191269
> *is this the new testors?
> *


Silver Metal Specks and Metal Cast Yellow over it....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice builds homie :thumbsup: I got a extra cab s-dime step side I lost interest awhile back, but after seeing yours, makes me want to bring it out from the dark....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bring it out....I wanna see it.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie whats up with the 59 nice color


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's almost done.....should have it wrapped up this weekend.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 16 2008, 10:36 PM~10184402
> *3 Pages back that quick....
> 
> Progress on the S-10
> ...


impala is sweet kinda reminds me of that 64 aladin from back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 18 2008, 04:24 AM~10195742
> *Silver Metal Specks and Metal Cast Yellow over it....
> *


same color on my 65 impala.... its a fukkin sick color


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:01 AM~10212515
> *same color on my 65 impala.... its a fukkin sick color
> *


As of right now, it's my fav color combo....I can't believe how much flake is in it in the sun.....

Thanks for the comps too fellas...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

can't wait to see that 64 done and the truck :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2008, 08:18 AM~10213999
> *can't wait to see that 64 done and the truck :biggrin:
> *


Me Too :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got some clear on the 59.....Thanks for the Help big homie...










































Can we say wet


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie looking good


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

nice builds that 59 is real clean


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice paint Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

59 looking sick.................


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again....got the set up mostly done on the 59 ...just some wiring left.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

This one is coming together really nice.......as usual. Looks like ur almost done huh? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

those pumps are fucking sick


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys...it's almost there, but you know how it is when you get close, you get a little anxious, but always have one little thing left....

Thanks for the compliments though......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean! That's what I like! :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2008, 07:11 PM~10255044
> *Thanks again....got the set up mostly done on the 59 ...just some wiring left.
> 
> 
> ...



dam bro thats dope!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lovin the chevy emblem on the pumps bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hell yeah that thing is sik bro, i did one like that 2 tone style years ago too.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That is clean!!! very nice build man.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Same colors? or different....thanks for the compliments....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Killer detail bro!

Did you use straight pins the hydro detail?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up homie that 59 is looking sick


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin good bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thats going to be hot bro i like that thing alot
all my lowlows got served real quick with that one


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Lovin those colors very nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You killin'em Mike!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10264560
> *You killin'em Mike!
> *


YEAH HE IS...CLEAN & DETAILED


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....thanks to all of you for the good words...I build for me, but you all keep me inspired to try new things...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean ride homie, hurry up and finish it! love your pump setup.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin sick bro, 59s gonna be a clean as build when ur done homie :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again fellas...I have everything on this one done, just putting things on now...

Yes, I used Straight Pins on the pumps...

Thanks...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

topic says :

MKD904 Build Thread, Just Trying to keep up with the Big Dogs


WELL TO ME YOU ARE ONE OF THE BIG DOGZ 

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Not sure how to respond to that other than Thank you. I feel I have a long way to go to get to the skill levels of Biggs, Roger, Mike, Mando etc....but I really appreciate it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 27 2008, 09:35 AM~10266828
> *topic says :
> 
> MKD904 Build Thread, Just Trying to keep up with the Big Dogs
> ...


X2 your builds are always clean & detailed!! There are a few on here that I look up to and you're one of those people.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2008, 11:20 AM~10268310
> *X2 your builds are always clean & detailed!!    There are a few on here that I look up to and you're one of those people.
> *


Again, speachless and thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GREAT WORK MKD!! Man Im speechless :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YEAH GREAT WORK HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Great work MKD904


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 27 2008, 04:35 AM~10266828
> *topic says :
> 
> MKD904 Build Thread, Just Trying to keep up with the Big Dogs
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i wish i was a big dog.......to yall it seems ima lil puppy cant even open my eyes yet...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY NICE WORK!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10273617
> *i wish i was a big dog.......to yall it seems ima lil puppy cant even open my eyes yet...
> *


JUST KEEP BUILDING AND YOU WILL BE SOMEDAY.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10273617
> *i wish i was a big dog.......to yall it seems ima lil puppy cant even open my eyes yet...
> *


Thank you guys.....

CNDYBLU66SS you just gotta practice. Don't try to just bang um out. Take what the REAL big doggs on here show and learn from it. Not sure how long you've been building, but I have for nearly 20 years now and I know guys like Biggs prob. has 10+ years on me......

Practice, patience and learning is what it takes....

Keep building....

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice work bro!! ya, practice makes perfect!! thats what i am tryin to live by!!! i have only been building for a little over 2 1/2 years and its clean ass builds like yours that i learn from!! keep-it up bro!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got some more done on the 64....this is my first time with any kind of pattern....


























Quick pix, I'll take better ones later


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> Got some more done on the 64....this is my first time with any kind of pattern....
> 
> AMAZING JOB!!!! for first patterns! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 Damn man this thing is clean for your first time.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You gonna make me stop painting! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u put that tape to some good use


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn nice ass builds i really like the trucks and u did a really nice job on the excab dime


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rollin that tape works great....I ordered and already go tmore from Beto....

Thanks guys....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I like the 64 homie your work is always clean and topnotch :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks...got a lot more detail work done on the 59, but man it's killing me...trying to be so perfect that I keep taking 3 steps back everytime I think I've moved forward......

I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 31 2008, 12:00 PM~10297135
> *Thanks...got a lot more detail work done on the 59, but man it's killing me...trying to be so perfect that I keep taking 3 steps back everytime I think I've moved forward......
> 
> I'll try to post pics later.
> *


its all worth it in the end :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 31 2008, 10:42 AM~10297557
> *its all worth it in the end :biggrin:
> *


It's like your green ride....You can't wait to finish it, but won't settle for half assing it....

Also, anyone got any pics of a good 2 pump set up with the dumps wired. I have them plumbed, but need to wire them to the batteries and can't find a good pix.

Thanks for the help if someone has a good pic.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 31 2008, 09:00 AM~10297135
> *Thanks...got a lot more detail work done on the 59, but man it's killing me...trying to be so perfect that I keep taking 3 steps back everytime I think I've moved forward......
> 
> I'll try to post pics later.
> *


MY 60' TOOK ME FOREVER TO FINISH. TOOK ME ALMOST 2YRS AND ITS NOT AS CLEAN AS SOME OF THE RIDES THAT ARE BEING BUILT TODAY WITH THE SUPER CLEAN JAMS AND SETUPS, IT STILL HAS ALOT OF CLEAN WORK INTO IT. ESPECIALLY MY MOTOR. THAT WAS REALLY MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT OPENING DOORS AND DETAILING A MOTOR. ITS GOT FLAWS BUT SHIT IT TOOK ALONG TIME TO FINISH CUZ I WANTED IT CLEAN!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 31 2008, 11:18 AM~10297871
> *It's like your green ride....You can't wait to finish it, but won't settle for half assing it....
> 
> Also, anyone got any pics of a good 2 pump set up with the dumps wired.  I have them plumbed, but need to wire them to the batteries and can't find a good pix.
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=164243 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

3 Pages back already.....

No build updates....been workin on the 59, but haven't taken pix...

I did pick these up over the weekend....got a few more builds to put in um and need to fill it up....

Pretty cool though, totally dust proof, all glass shelves and can add twice as many shelves once the builds are finished....

Got 2 of um....

















Glass shelves so undercarriages can be seen without moving them.....

















Thanks for lookin....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 Aww fuckin nice bro!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

thats nice as hell bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE DISPLAY CASES MIKE! I need some like that


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 PM~10361225
> *NICE DISPLAY CASES MIKE! I need some like that
> *


X-2 LOOKING GOOD MIKE.. WHERE DID YOU GET THEM AT.?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 8 2008, 12:27 AM~10361346
> *X-2 LOOKING GOOD MIKE.. WHERE DID YOU GET THEM AT.?
> *


x3
info please!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

They are at IKEA. The are under the collection name of LIATORP and they are $129.00 each. You have to put them together, but it's pretty easy. The thing in like best about um though is they are 99% dust free.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

59 is getting closer....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweet display cases. wish i had somethin like that


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice display cases. nice when you can display them and not worry about them getting broken....gotta make atrip to IKEA....lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet shelves homie :0 i need to make me some like that


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas......Should be getting some more stuff finished up soon...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, 5 pages back...goes so quickly...will have some pix this weekend finally as some more supplies are comin in.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well if you were building you wouldn't have to go 5 pages back! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 01:07 PM~10532740
> *Well  if  you  were  building  you  wouldn't  have to  go  5  pages  back!  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Only 3 pages back this time! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 11:18 AM~10579290
> *Only 3 pages back this time! :biggrin:
> *


So now your a full time comedian huh?

It's been hard lately with all the projects on the house....but we should see some progress from me here this week....

I'm excited to see your motors and suspensions also....now we gotta see you open up some stuff.....don't let Roger do it for you either....you gotta do it..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Do you know of any shows comin up?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 5 2008, 11:22 AM~10579312
> *So now your a full time comedian huh?
> 
> It's been hard lately with all the projects on the house....but we should see some progress from me here this week....
> ...


Im too lazy to open shit up! But I can do it. :biggrin: 
No shows that I know of!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10532214
> *Man, 5 pages back...goes so quickly...will have some pix this weekend finally as some more supplies are comin in.......
> *


weekend came and went huh?  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 11:53 PM~10585952
> *weekend came and went huh?    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 11:53 PM~10585952
> *weekend came and went huh?    :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: He didnt say which WEEKEND!  


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Apr 29 2008, 09:03 AM~10532214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he did :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, All you guys got Jokes....no instead what I did was go and open up like 12 more kits and sanded on them for a little bit, threw some wheels under um for pix, and then put um up on the shelf and let um collect dust again  I'm going out Rollin style :biggrin: Thanks for the harrassment, I'll get back to building on a regular basis...

I'll put up pix tonight. I got a little done over the weekend....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 07:06 AM~10597292
> *Man, All you guys got Jokes....no instead what I did was go and open up like 12 more kits and sanded on them for a little bit, threw some wheels under um for pix, and then put um up on the shelf and let um collect dust again   I'm going out Rollin style  :biggrin: Thanks for the harrassment, I'll get back to building on a regular basis...
> 
> I'll put up pix tonight.  I got a little done over the weekend....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 7 2008, 04:06 AM~10597292
> *Man, All you guys got Jokes....no instead what I did was go and open up like 12 more kits and sanded on them for a little bit, threw some wheels under um for pix, and then put um up on the shelf and let um collect dust again   I'm going out Rollin style  :biggrin: Thanks for the harrassment, I'll get back to building on a regular basis...
> 
> I'll put up pix tonight.  I got a little done over the weekend....
> *


wheres the pics fukker :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 06:09 PM~10722915
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whores


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Been working on this lately....not too much work with all the work that's been going into the house...mainly the kitchen...

Got the doors hinged regular style and reverse hinged the hood. Body dropped the bed floor so all original wood can be done. Shaved the tailight caps....This will be somewhat of a traditional build...


































Hope to have some updates next week on the 59, this weekend is dedicated to finishing my kitchen....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good bro!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 29 2008, 06:25 PM~10767295
> *Lookin good bro!!!!!
> *


x-2 and...













































 PICS!!! :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

love the tilt hood, keep pics coming.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lake Show is Rollin.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finish the 59!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will, the work bench is dirty and the 59 is spotless, don't want to put it back till I clean it.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So here is some updates......59 is in the final push....64 Pickup will hopefully be done by the Good Guys show in August along with 2 other projects....Here's where I'm at...sorry for so many pix...










































































Thanks ahead of time for leaving comments...criticizm is always welcome.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICKNESS HOMIE! :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 That '59 is clean!! The truck looks good also.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking GOOD as always MKD


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2008, 09:07 PM~10884897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that 59 is sweet bro
and did you move that bed floor up it looks like it was moved
btw that truck is awsome


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10885255
> *damn that 59 is sweet bro
> and did you move that bed floor up it looks like it was moved
> btw that truck is awsome
> *


Thanks fellas....

Yes the bed floor on the truck was body dropped....basically cut out the floor and raised it so that the factory look is retained even though it will be dropped....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Stunning!!! Great work!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

looking good Mike.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 59 is nice as hell i like that 64 to looks good with the daytons


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

What they said. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice work, glad to see the 59 is almost done


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 17 2008, 06:39 AM~10886959
> *nice work, glad to see the 59 is almost done
> *


Thanks fellas....I've been getting a lot of time in, just going slow cause I'm so damn picky....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice work  that 59 is top notch :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man bro, those are sweet!! top notch work all the way, as usual!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 17 2008, 05:40 AM~10886964
> *Thanks fellas....I've been getting a lot of time in, just going slow cause I'm so damn picky....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: I HEAR THAT!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Homie both those rides are sick as hell


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2008, 09:41 PM~10885298
> *Thanks fellas....
> 
> Yes the bed floor on the truck was body dropped....basically cut out the floor and raised it so that the factory look is retained even though it will be dropped....
> *



way cool its clean as hell


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 17 2008, 08:10 AM~10887360
> *man bro, those are sweet!! top notch work all the way, as usual!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 that 59 is looking sick :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2008, 06:07 PM~10884897
> *So here is some updates......59 is in the final push....64 Pickup will hopefully be done by the Good Guys show in August along with 2 other projects....Here's where I'm at...sorry for so many pix...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....Appreciate all the feedback....gonna try to have more pix up tonight...got all the front end buttoned up last night and even black washed the grill, something I've never done before....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 18 2008, 09:18 AM~10896328
> *Thanks fellas....Appreciate all the feedback....gonna try to have more pix up tonight...got all the front end buttoned up last night and even black washed the grill, something I've never done before....
> *



will these be at the model meet this weekend?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 18 2008, 09:23 AM~10896357
> *will these be at the model meet this weekend?
> *


What Model Meet? Not sure what you're talking about....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

at pegasus


----------



## Chevy210 (May 22, 2007)

nice work homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG WOW BRO YOU MAKE ME WANNA BUILD MINE NOW


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 18 2008, 12:03 PM~10897765
> *at pegasus
> *


Never knew about it....you bring out kits with you too?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yup


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll hit up Biggs on it.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Whats up Mike :wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, so finally knocked this one out....and of coarse, I take too many pix...


























































And it's new permanent home....


















Thanks for looking and as always....ALL comments are welcome....on to the next one...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Finally! Looks good. :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

59 is straight G......turned out damn nice Mike....


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice 59 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....appreciate it.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yea dat 59 is clean!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 1 2008, 08:24 AM~10987951
> *Hell yea dat 59 is clean!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 Looking real good


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SHIT THAT FUCKERS CLEAN!!!!!!!! WHERE ARE THE KEYS SO WE CAN JUMP IN AND TAKE A RIDE???..LOL. SHIT I RETIRE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thats CLEEEAAANNN! nice work Mike! I love it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas......just trying to keep up with the rest of you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh man, those are awesome builds. That station wagon is something else. I think my favorite is the one with the tilt front and reverse tilt trunk.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks homie, the blue truck is one of my personal fav.s that I've built too....


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

great work homie :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sick ass as always Mike that a show winner :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 1 2008, 04:15 PM~10991571
> *Sick ass as always Mike that a show winner :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 thats bad ass bro, sik work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 59 is something else bro VERY nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate all the feedback guys...


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 3 2007, 04:58 PM~8704027
> *Got some more work done on the 70' today.  Firewall is 99% done, and first coat of primer is on.  Little touch ups and it will be ready for paint..
> 
> 
> ...


All your builds look great. Any update on this one.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 4 2008, 08:23 PM~11015073
> *All your builds look great. Any update on this one.
> *


The 70 took a back seat for a while, but I'm gonna get back on it here real soon..I had a bunch of rides that were past the filling and sanding stage, so I put the 70 up cause I didn't want to get the other rides thrashed with dust.....

Thanks for the compliment though...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn the 59 looks sick....gotta see it in person. truck looks great so far :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got the chasis and wheels done....First Coat of clear on too....


























As always...comments welcome...Thanks for looking..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that truck is looking clean
i wish i had another kit like that


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 12 2008, 10:55 AM~11071379
> *damn that truck is looking clean
> i wish i had another kit like that
> *


Thanks....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 12 2008, 01:53 PM~11071368
> *Got the chasis and wheels done....First Coat of clear on too....
> 
> 
> ...


this is lookin damn good homie, but what kit is this?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2008, 10:59 AM~11071394
> *this is lookin damn good homie, but what kit is this?
> *


This is the kit...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 12 2008, 02:07 PM~11071434
> *This is the kit...
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks bro.


trucks lookin good by the way. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking SICK as always Mike! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking sick Mike :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 12 2008, 02:07 PM~11071434
> *This is the kit...
> 
> 
> ...


i want this kit,where can i find one? i have trades. sorry to whore your thread homie.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2008, 01:50 AM~11076136
> *i want this kit,where can i find one? i have trades. sorry to whore your thread homie.
> *


Go to you local hobby store, they aren't hard to come by.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 14 2008, 07:53 AM~11082614
> *Go to you local hobby store, they aren't hard to come by.
> *




i guess only in some areas...ive never seen this kit before..but ive been looking for one!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Jul 14 2008, 07:36 AM~11082817
> *i guess only in some areas...ive never seen this kit before..but ive been looking for one!!!
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-Chevy-Pickup-Flee...807111745r30929


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

4 Pages Back already...

Just some progress....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SIK TRUCK BRO, LUV THE BED DETAIL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 24 2008, 08:20 AM~11166940
> *SIK TRUCK BRO, LUV THE BED DETAIL
> *


Thanks homie, tryin to keep up with you


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

LOOKING SICK MIKE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Top Notch builds coming outta here!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice work bro.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

sick as always nice homie :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas...just trying to keep up with Dennis and Ulces


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 24 2008, 08:20 AM~11166940
> *SIK TRUCK BRO, LUV THE BED DETAIL
> *



X2 very clean !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 24 2008, 12:12 PM~11168948
> *Appreciate it fellas...just trying to keep up with Dennis and Ulces
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YEAH RIGHT! Im bringing a note pad next time i see you! maybe u can give me a couple of tips  :biggrin: Ive been too busy but shit you make me wann call in sick to work just to keep up with ya! :cheesy: Keep up the nice work Mike and take as long as you want, when your pulling out builds like this :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 24 2008, 04:54 AM~11166739
> *4 Pages Back already...
> 
> Just some progress....
> ...


lookin good homie..... can i see how u got the rear axle set up?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2008, 01:21 AM~11175417
> *lookin good homie..... can i see how u got the rear axle set up?
> *


I'll try to get a pix tonight....just C notched the frame on a bag set up...ALL Flat black, I won't be showing off the undercarriage on this one....just a clean cruizer...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 24 2008, 10:49 PM~11174491
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YEAH RIGHT! Im bringing a note pad next time i see you! maybe u can give me a couple of tips    :biggrin: Ive been too busy but shit you make me wann call in sick to work just to keep up with ya! :cheesy: Keep up the nice work Mike and take as long as you want, when your pulling out builds like this :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


We will see....you are gonna be at the show in Sept. right...not going to pull a Roger and Tat and flake.... :biggrin: :biggrin: and where has Marcus been? Need to get his ass to work.. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALMOST LOOKS LIKE YOURS, JUST NEED SPOKES*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 7 2008, 09:59 AM~11283841
> *ALMOST LOOKS LIKE YOURS, JUST NEED SPOKES
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any more pix of that truck??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats the only one i found

if you got to the CLUBS TOPIC and look for BLVD KINGS there should be some there, cause thats the club he's from


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: What's going on Mike?! you going this weekend???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

out of town for a wedding this weekend


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I got most of the engine bay done and wired. The interior is in, door panels on. I will hopefully button this one up this week...we'll see how it goes. :biggrin: 


































A look at the dirty bench..










Here's a sneak peak of next project that I am hoping to have finished for the show in Sept. also..This will be the last pix's of this one till the show, if it makes it...


















As always, comments welcome...I'm always open to criticism..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

man!! awsome work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 24 2008, 11:08 PM~11429224
> *man!! awsome work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

CRITICISM??? where is there any room in your work for criticism??


tight work bro!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 25 2008, 06:26 AM~11430154
> *CRITICISM??? where is there any room in your work for criticism??
> tight work bro!!!
> *


Thank you homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 25 2008, 09:26 AM~11430154
> *CRITICISM??? where is there any room in your work for criticism??
> tight work bro!!!
> *





X-2 very nice work bro.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

AWSOME attn to detail! very clean nice work!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks...just trying to keep up with all of you...you guys build so fast...takes me forever to finish something.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Niceee! Love the color on that truck! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 25 2008, 11:11 AM~11432006
> *Very Niceee!  Love the color on that truck!  :0
> *



Thanks fellas....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finished the truck last night...will have pics tonight hopefully......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2008, 04:04 AM~11440320
> *Finished the truck last night...will have pics tonight hopefully......
> *


tonight or 2months? i'm still waiting for that rear axe pics..... :uh: there's some criticism


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, i thought this was "National Argue with Minidreams Day". I posted them for everyone but you....I'll try to get some tonight. All it is is a c notch in the frame any glued in. I didn't build this one to show off the suspension.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2008, 04:13 PM~11446280
> *Man, i thought this was "National Argue with Minidreams Day".  I posted them for everyone but you....I'll try to get some tonight.  All it is is a c notch in the frame any glued in.  I didn't build this one to show off the suspension.
> *


did i miss some good shit today? i had some clown talkin shit to my in the wanted ads... but he's just a clown maybe.... :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2008, 07:04 AM~11440320
> *Finished the truck last night...will have pics tonight hopefully......
> *


 :uh: U know the saying right??








































PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 26 2008, 08:56 PM~11447485
> *:uh: U know the saying right??
> PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm too tired to take more pix....so here are some crappy ones, but it's done...


















I made sure they were extra blury........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Truck looks good ...from what I can see through the blur. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U don't have to prove skills to me. I know it looks good. Don't stop now though....What's next???? 64? Extended cab s-10? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11448299
> *U don't have to prove skills to me. I know it looks good. Don't stop now though....What's next???? 64? Extended cab s-10? :biggrin:
> *


The 64 yes, the S-10....I've kinda lost interist in...it's sitting an a purple bath right now..


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11448165
> *I'm too tired to take more pix....so here are some crappy ones, but it's done...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad bitch right there


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys....so here are the real pics...I went over board but had fun with the new photo booth...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD BRO...I'VE ALWAYS HAD A THING FOR 64 PICKUP'S!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good. PM me the site where u got the booth.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's a few of the 59 also....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

very clean as usual :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn you rocked that truck
its fuckin clean
there is a little bit of detail missing from the engine compartment but that can be explaned by the mucho amounts of customizing you did on it
keep it up thats the cleanest one ive ever seen
i give it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: way up


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 09:44 PM~11457325
> *Here's a few of the 59 also....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 06:39 PM~11457279
> *Thanks for the comments guys....so here are the real pics...I went over board but had fun with the new photo booth...
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie i think u lost a bearing or snapped the shaft or somethin......



































j/k homie looks sick


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 27 2008, 10:10 PM~11457600
> *damn you rocked that truck
> its fuckin clean
> there is a little bit of detail missing from the engine compartment but that can be explaned by the mucho amounts of customizing you did on it
> ...


So I ask for criticism so thank you...but with that said I would appreciate it if you list out what I missed...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

all i can see is little wires that cant be noticed much by anyone that doesnt have the actual 1:1
like wires from the heater,gauge wires,and wires from the battery to the interior to power the radio and shit like that
but leave it as is and dont worry about it
people see that you customized it and expect they are there but hidden 
hope your not pissed off at my opinion
can i see any good pics of the motor well?
then i can tell you exactly what your missing


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GANGSTER HOMIE!!!!!!!!! CAN YOU POST A PIC OF YOUR LITTLE BOOTH AND LIGHT SOURCE????? I'VE USED THE WHITE BACKGROUND AND SUPERWHITE LIGHTS BUT STILL CAN'T GET A CLEAN PIC WITHOUT ADJUSTING IT IN PICTURE MANAGER. YOUR PICS LOOK REALLY GOOD. ARE YOU USING THE FLASH?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 27 2008, 10:32 PM~11457806
> *all i can see is little wires that cant be noticed much by anyone that doesnt have the actual 1:1
> like wires from the heater,gauge wires,and wires from the battery to the interior to power the radio and shit like that
> but leave it as is and dont worry about it
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what its clean but i noticed something and told him 
and he wanted to know what was missing so i told him that as well
like i said the cleanest on i have ever seen


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wires from the fan its eletrical right so you need + and - from it to side poll of battery


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 27 2008, 10:32 PM~11457806
> *all i can see is little wires that cant be noticed much by anyone that doesnt have the actual 1:1
> like wires from the heater,gauge wires,and wires from the battery to the interior to power the radio and shit like that
> but leave it as is and dont worry about it
> ...


Ok so let me list what is there..

Heater hoses
Positive power wire from bat to starter with photo etched terminals
Negative batt wire from bat to engine block again with photo etched terminals
All plug wires with billed distributor with all rubber ends and photo etched wire seperators
All brake lines from master cylindr to frame
Distributor ran to custom made MSD box and MSD wired to firewall
Braided wires to alternator
Electric fan
Painted block with flash seams all filled
Fuel line from pump to carb

As far as what you say I'm missing..

Wires for heater - those are behind dash and connect to heater behind it.
Power for radio - stock system so power is grabbed behind dash
Tac wires - behind dash also

Seems to me like I got it all......I say we look at some of the motors you've done...thanks for your opinion...but I'll stick to what I know


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: BESIDES ON "CUSTOMS" HALF OF ALL THE STOCK WIRING AND SHIT IS DISGARDED ANYWAY FOR A CLEANER STREETROD LOOK. SICK TRUCK!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homies... he is sayin all of that because i think he has an old 1:1 project... he's not tryin to hate....justs knows the subject matter.....

but either way its a good custom


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11457904
> *wires from the fan its eletrical right so you need + and - from it to side poll of battery
> *


The next time you're at a real car show, walk up to some old guy that has a fully done up 50k +hot rod and let him know that he's an idiot for droppin all that money on a ride that isn't showing EVERY wire. The power wires to an electric fan even on a normal ride would be wrapped in black wire loom and hidden under the lip on the core support... So again thanks for showing me that the advise Biggs and Roger gave me was right. Keep us posted on your motor pics....I want to make sure I take good notes.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11457991
> *homies... he is sayin all of that because i think he has an old 1:1 project... he's not tryin to hate....justs knows the subject matter.....
> 
> but either way its a good custom
> *


Oh yeah he does....isn't he the one that set Mini straight on what motors cost also...

Any way, I'm over it...

I hate the drama in the topic, so I'll bump the pix and move on...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 28 2008, 12:45 AM~11457904
> *wires from the fan its eletrical right so you need + and - from it to side poll of battery
> *


 :uh: if it was hooked up like that on a 1:1 the fan would be running all the time


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 11:44 PM~11457325
> *Here's a few of the 59 also....
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on the 59, the detail work is top notch. Looks like you can get in and drive it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DAMN the truck and 59 are badass!!! :0 fuck whats has been said! theres so much detail its insane your work.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks homies...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 10:58 PM~11457996
> *The next time you're at a real car show, walk up to some old guy that has a fully done up 50k +hot rod and let him know that he's an idiot for droppin all that money on a ride that isn't showing EVERY wire.  The power wires to an electric fan even on a normal ride would be wrapped in black wire loom and hidden under the lip on the core support... So again thanks for showing me that the advise Biggs and Roger gave me was right.  Keep us posted on your motor pics....I want to make sure I take good notes.
> *



calm the hell down bro
im not tryin to start shit with you
i told you what i thought was missing and thats it
if you didnt want that to happen why the hell did you ask me to tell you in the first place
and i have seen people that spent 50k on a show car and you can still see the little wires
fuck if i knew you were going to get ass hurt i wouldnt even have said anything


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 28 2008, 10:06 AM~11460508
> *calm the hell down bro
> im not tryin to start shit with you
> i told you what i thought was missing and thats it
> ...


The point is you will run your mouth about something and you have no place doing it. I can go into your thread and list of all the stuff you have missed on EVERY build you do, but I don't.

Your getting better, but next time if you have criticism, make sure it's relevant, not just a way to run your mouth. 

I don't have beef with anyone on here, never have and never will....but get real here, you act like the know it all on EVERY subject and find yourself arguing with every builder....

Take some advise and really look at a build before you comment. 

Thanks for looking and keep on building.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2008, 11:58 PM~11457996
> *The next time you're at a real car show, walk up to some old guy that has a fully done up 50k +hot rod and let him know that he's an idiot for droppin all that money on a ride that isn't showing EVERY wire.  The power wires to an electric fan even on a normal ride would be wrapped in black wire loom and hidden under the lip on the core support... So again thanks for showing me that the advise Biggs and Roger gave me was right.  Keep us posted on your motor pics....I want to make sure I take good notes.
> *



x10!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

they both came out awesome !!!
all I can say is :0 :0 :0 

have you had a chance to do anymore on the never ending rivi or the 70 ???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 AM~11461009
> *The point is you will run your mouth about something and you have no place doing it.  I can go into your thread and list of all the stuff you have missed on EVERY build you do, but I don't.
> 
> Your getting better, but next time if you have criticism, make sure it's relevant, not just a way to run your mouth.
> ...



dude i own one and i have taken it completely apart bro
im not stepping on your toes or calling it a P.O.S
i would show you the wires im talking about but i stripped the whole truck down to bare steel i looked at your build and seen all the necessary items on the engine but i also noticed the smaller stuff missing so i told you
i also said that it could be explained by the fact of all the customizing you did
then you asked what was missing so i told you and now here we are trying to explaine ourselves
go ahead and go in my topic and tell me what im missing hell it may help me out
after all thats what i was trying to do last night


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11462709
> *dude i own one and i have taken it completely apart bro
> im not stepping on your toes or calling it a P.O.S
> i would show you the wires im talking about but i stripped the whole truck down to bare steel i looked at your build and seen all the necessary items on the engine but i also noticed the smaller stuff missing so i told you
> ...





thats understandable....

uffin: let it be.. let it beuffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 28 2008, 01:20 PM~11462315
> *they both came out awesome !!!
> all I can say is  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


I hope to finish both some day....right now they are packed away in a box....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That Truck Is SUPER CLEAN bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both builds are killer but I'm loving that truck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again fellas for all the comments....I try hard....

For those that were asking about the photo booth that my wife got me.
This is the one, although I'm not sure where she got it from....
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Se...p?EdpNo=1485316

She ordered it online somewhere. I just set it up, used the lights it comes with and turned off the flash on my camera...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2008, 04:59 PM~11464898
> *Thanks again fellas for all the comments....I try hard....
> 
> For those that were asking about the photo booth that my wife got me.
> ...


THANKS MIKE!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 28 2008, 06:04 PM~11464947
> *THANKS MIKE!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

god damn ! your rides are are crazy clean bro! 

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2008, 05:59 PM~11464898
> *Thanks again fellas for all the comments....I try hard....
> 
> For those that were asking about the photo booth that my wife got me.
> ...


You can find those at Camera shops too, like Wolf Camera. But I remember seeing them at Walmart or something, some big store that probably is cheaper


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 28 2008, 08:11 PM~11466091
> *You can find those at Camera shops too, like Wolf Camera.  But I remember seeing them at Walmart or something, some big store that probably is cheaper
> *


You prob. could. My wife spent like $40.00 shipped. I think it's worth it. My old pics vs. my new finished pics to me are night and day difference...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice cars.........fresh colors and clean work man


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, Bro, that five nine is fuckin gorgeous ! :cheesy: 

How the hell is that possible to have too much pics of it ! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

As always, thank you fellas.....

Zed you got me itching to do a full out custom....


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 29 2008, 08:46 PM~11475767
> *As always, thank you fellas.....
> 
> Zed you got me itching to do a full out custom....
> *


Sorry :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin Good As Always!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2008, 12:09 PM~11535053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 SWEET :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2008, 12:09 PM~11535053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck that bitch is bad!!! :0 :0


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2008, 12:09 PM~11535053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet build there, BRO.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 6 2008, 09:09 AM~11535053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x-5 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 8 2008, 07:04 AM~11546417
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I have decided that I'm going to do all I can to finish these 3 kits before I get to any others.....I just want to see them done...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good. i gotta do a radical one myself sometime


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

They take forever though....awesome when done...but a lot of work and time...I'm too picky also...


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah you really need to finish that 70 impala!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you know it seems like me and you have some issues.... i tease you when u say u gonna have updates only cuz you rarely follow thru when u say it.... just tryin to push you to make sure u follow thru.... if i hurt your feelings or something i'm sorry... you are a great builder and you do some clean work... keep it coming and don't let the "ribbing" bother you.... relax man


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 04:32 PM~11804920
> *you know it seems like me and you have some issues.... i tease you when u say u gonna have updates only cuz you rarely follow thru when u say it.... just tryin to push you to make sure u follow thru.... if i hurt your feelings or something i'm sorry... you are a great builder and you do some clean work... keep it coming and don't let the "ribbing" bother you.... relax man
> *


Basically stop being a Pussy Mike. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 04:32 PM~11804920
> *you know it seems like me and you have some issues.... i tease you when u say u gonna have updates only cuz you rarely follow thru when u say it.... just tryin to push you to make sure u follow thru.... if i hurt your feelings or something i'm sorry... you are a great builder and you do some clean work... keep it coming and don't let the "ribbing" bother you.... relax man
> *


You just seem to have a comment for everything....like your trying to be Mini or something.

There has been maybe 1 or 2 times that I waited an extra day to make a post.

I'm over it, you just seem to constantly bring it up. Like I said before....finished rides is all I will be posting. They will be few and far in between, but that way I "follow thru"....... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 04:37 PM~11804961
> *Basically stop being a Pussy Mike. :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Look Carlton.......all 3'6" of you is gonna try to call someone out.... j/k.....you crazy....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2008, 04:50 PM~11805052
> *You just seem to have a comment for everything....like your trying to be Mini or something.
> 
> There has been maybe 1 or 2 times that I waited an extra day to make a post.
> ...


Is it that time of the month again? I noticed u were getting a little anal at the last show. 
See what u did Rollin'...U got my little snow bunny all mad.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 7 2008, 01:54 PM~11805097
> *Is it that time of the month again? I noticed u were getting a little anal at the last show.
> See what u did Rollin'...U got my little snow bunny all mad.
> *




i said i was sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2008, 06:50 PM~11805052
> *You just seem to have a comment for everything....like your trying to be Mini or something.
> There has been maybe 1 or 2 times that I waited an extra day to make a post.
> 
> ...



WHAT THE HELL DID I DO NOW ????????????

RO could never be like me Mikey ! I actually finish most of my projects LOL ! 



























































Ro your busting MKD's nut sack over progress pics when you have 2 times as many projects working as he does ! May be you should pm your self a few times to get your ass in gear ! 

FUCKIN WITH BETO ABOUT BUILDING IS DIFFERNT THEN FUCKING WITH MKD ABOUT UP DATES WHEN YOUR GILUTY YOUR SELF WITH LACK OF PROGRESS!

But no matter who's building or not MINI HAS SAID HIS 2 CENTS YET ONCE AGAIN ! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Are those the IKEA display cases? :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Oct 11 2008, 01:53 PM~11838819
> *Are those the IKEA display cases? :thumbsup:
> *


Yep, got 2 of um and 1 more on the way.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

good job mike d,is there a model meeting at pegasus tonite if u know?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

not sure, don't go to um....thanks.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 11 2008, 11:19 AM~11837795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get those display cases?

and how much they run?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 11 2008, 03:12 PM~11839111
> *good job mike d,is there a model meeting at pegasus tonite if u know?
> *


its next saturday bro
the one that was the same day as the show was cancelled


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2008, 11:15 AM~11843185
> *where do you get those display cases?
> 
> and how much they run?
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Oct 12 2008, 11:15 AM~11843185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IKEA and they run like $130.00.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2008, 01:37 PM~11843737
> *Thanks.....so what are you working on for the Victorville show?
> *


got 2 64 chevy pick ups
a 08 gt500
a 72 longbed
and possably another cameo
idk if im going due to the fact of the weather that is coming up if its this cold now it will be colder in november

what do you have going for victorville?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 12 2008, 05:59 PM~11844953
> *got 2 64 chevy pick ups
> a 08 gt500
> a 72 longbed
> ...


Same ol stuff....may have a new one or two done...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 11 2008, 10:19 AM~11837795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cases homie the builds look good in there too


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2008, 01:06 AM~11458039
> *Bump...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 thats a jaw dropper man :yes: badass build mk


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 13 2008, 09:06 AM~11848606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie...haven't finished to many this year, but my focus this year has been the detail, motors and trying to have all rides with opening doors and hinged trunks & hoods....plus I'm trying to keep my standards as high as Smallz so I stay off his ish list. :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks again.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2008, 01:13 PM~11851641
> *Appreciate it.... :biggrin:
> Thanks homie...haven't finished to many this year, but my focus this year has been the detail, motors and trying to have all rides with opening doors and hinged trunks & hoods....plus I'm trying to keep my standards as high as Smallz so I stay off his ish list.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks again.
> *


shows in your work  keep it up


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 13 2008, 04:13 PM~11851641
> *Appreciate it.... :biggrin:
> Thanks homie...haven't finished to many this year, but my focus this year has been the detail, motors and trying to have all rides with opening doors and hinged trunks & hoods....plus I'm trying to keep my standards as high as Smallz so I stay off his ish list.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thanks again.
> *


What standards are those. I don't cut shit open but maybe i should start. Then u'll really have standards to meet........lol 
And for the record I don't have a shit list.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Nice Werk MKD904. You put alot of time and details on your rides. Fine Wine Takes Time... Keep it up homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 13 2008, 04:27 PM~11851761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I love 59!!! I keep going back pages and looking at it!

1 of my fav. builds that ive seen on this site this year!

keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*GOT AN AIRBRUSH YET??? * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


You will never look back!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 15 2008, 12:58 AM~11867389
> *GOT AN AIRBRUSH YET???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You will never look back!
> *


x2!!! with his talent and all the detail work u put in the rides. shit the paint jobs now look bad as hell. what can clear do u use?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Oct 14 2008, 10:30 PM~11866139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie...I use can Testors High Gloss Clear...I'm going to be moving to an air brush, just not sure how quickly...soon enough though...I have never used one so it will be a learning experience.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

which can clear? # and also homie i looked in an ikea catalog my gurl has and couldnt find the cases u have. do they come in different color, kinds,sizes?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 15 2008, 06:46 AM~11868054
> *which can clear? # and also homie i looked in an ikea catalog my gurl has and couldnt find the cases u have. do they come in different color, kinds,sizes?
> *


I don't remember the exact #, but Automotive Clear is soooooooooo much better.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

#1814?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 15 2008, 01:37 PM~11871645
> *I don't remember the exact #, but Automotive Clear is soooooooooo much better.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 02:38 PM~11871660
> *#1814?
> *


Exactly.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Memories....


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I know u been working on something....post up some pics and remember opinions are like assholes.....everyone's got one. So don't take some of the shit to heart, just keep up your work and share if you want, if not we might think you and Biggs are starting a new club together with your none posting asses.......lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 16 2008, 09:37 PM~11888763
> *I know u been working on something....post up some pics and remember opinions are like assholes.....everyone's got one.  So don't take some of the shit to heart, just keep up your work and share if you want, if not we might think you and Biggs are starting a new club together with your none posting asses.......lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 15 2008, 07:34 PM~11873776
> *Memories....
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 17 2008, 05:09 PM~11891597
> *lookin good homie
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Oct 17 2008, 09:09 AM~11891597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas, but finished that one over a year ago....I just liked the pix.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 15 2008, 05:34 PM~11873776
> *Memories....
> 
> 
> ...


this is SERIOUS motivation 4 me on my 50. anything yet on the measurements for the rods.? thanx homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That was a badass truck homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

More Memories....


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SUM NICE BUILDS BRO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 17 2008, 11:22 PM~11901176
> *SUM NICE BUILDS BRO
> *


 Appreciate...I will hopefully get some progress pix up after the weekend...trying to get a lot done....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 18 2008, 07:22 AM~11901176
> *SUM NICE BUILDS BRO
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 17 2008, 08:25 PM~11901201
> *Appreciate...I will hopefully get some progress pix up after the weekend...trying to get a lot done....
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 17 2008, 11:18 PM~11901147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is this one to 
i dont remember seeing it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 19 2008, 04:21 PM~11912780
> *what is this one to
> i dont remember seeing it
> *


his 66 chevelle wagon


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 18 2008, 11:18 PM~11907489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Heres a little update....










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 25 2008, 12:39 AM~11968598
> *Heres a little update....
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT MIKE ! Now your going to have rollin trippin again about updates LOL ! I thought you weren't going to post progress builds just finished ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Notice it's just a new kit...nothing built yet... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 25 2008, 01:51 PM~11971450
> *Notice it's just a new kit...nothing built yet...  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we can see that. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2008, 09:57 AM~11971216
> *OH  SHIT  MIKE !  Now  your  going  to  have  rollin  trippin  again  about  updates LOL !  I  thought  you  weren't  going  to  post  progress builds  just  finished !  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


nah homie u got it twisted..... he actually followed up :0 :0  :biggrin: 

u gonna go show rod or rat rod with that bitch?


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 24 2008, 10:39 PM~11968598
> *Heres a little update....
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mike I love that color man what is it ??? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Oct 25 2008, 01:52 PM~11971457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White....Marcus's Fav. Color... :biggrin: 

This will be full Show Rod....

Here's some more progress......Chopped, molded, tilted back & painted windshield frame, Shaved ALL body moldings except the one at the top of the doors, body dropped to bottom of frame, lowered the front grill and housing, chopped down entire enterior to still fit...more to come soon....


























but that's it for now....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice start Mike.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Color looks great .................. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Oct 25 2008, 07:56 PM~11973106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it's just the start.....


I'll do my best to keep pix updated. My computer is a pile of crap since we got this virus. I can't upload pix from work, but my Step dad is going to completly reinstall windows on the system this coming weekend.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 25 2008, 01:57 PM~11972284
> *:biggrin:
> I always follow up....just get busy sometimes....  :biggrin:
> White....Marcus's Fav. Color...  :biggrin:
> ...


damn homie.... that would be sick with a "Duval" style windshield....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2008, 08:04 PM~11989759
> *damn homie.... that would be sick with a "Duval" style windshield....
> *


Maybe on the next one, I don't have one now.....besides, I was tryin to make this a quick build..... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2008, 08:04 PM~11989759
> *damn homie.... that would be sick with a "Duval" style windshield....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 28 2008, 07:16 AM~11993012
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's so funny....? Cause Roger's got one.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 10:05 PM~12011469
> *TTT....
> 
> 
> ...


looks great so far! what purple is that?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That's a nice metrosexual color. Coming out of the closet and all....lol. What happened to the green? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Oct 29 2008, 09:07 PM~12011503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did like the green, I sprayed the block and didn't care for it, so I changed it up a bit.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 09:09 PM~12011525
> *Metal Cast Purple...in the pic it's like violet, but in person it's more grape...
> Did like the green, I sprayed the block and didn't care for it, so I changed it up a bit.
> *


Be careful with that Metalcast Shit. Sometimes it doesn't grab in between the doorlines. Light coats.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....already go it though....nice and light....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 09:14 PM~12011582
> *Thanks....already go it though....nice and light....
> *


How about thanks for the advice............... Mr. Knowitall!! :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 29 2008, 09:08 PM~12011513
> *That's a nice metrosexual color. Coming out of the closet and all....lol. What happened to the green? :biggrin:
> *



I have herd this before  

It looks good homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn now you are going to have a ton of closet jokes
nice build bro flake out that purple


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 09:05 PM~12011469
> *TTT....
> 
> 
> ...



KICK ASS MIKE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I think this really pops better than the green would've anyways


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Oct 29 2008, 09:16 PM~12011600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.....thanks...Now I just gotta go on the hunt for wheels and get all the photo etch....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 30 2008, 05:05 AM~12011469
> *TTT....
> 
> 
> ...


Great clen job mike........... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78+Oct 30 2008, 04:58 PM~12018808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE WORK CLOSET!! GOOD IDEA


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin damn good homie! nice color choice, looks smooth!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Nov 3 2008, 12:52 PM~12047699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying...it's coming together...trying to figure out the wheels now.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i was wondering what you were gonna put on...white walls, no whitewalls..? what you thinkin?


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

Have you got a chance to work on the Cadillac Fleetwood?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Nov 3 2008, 01:38 PM~12048133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

^^ That's gonna be clean... :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 3 2008, 02:50 PM~12048858
> *^^ That's gonna be clean... :0
> *


  Tryin....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 3 2008, 09:45 PM~12053352
> *^^^^^^^
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's so funny... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

UPDATES?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2008, 05:40 PM~12073451
> *UPDATES??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Patience.....grasshoppa.... :biggrin: I don't have ALL day to build like some people.... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Mike.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what wheels are those?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice build homie.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2008, 08:55 PM~12140724
> *Patience.....grasshoppa.... :biggrin:  I don't have ALL day to build like some people.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good with those wheels :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Nov 12 2008, 09:52 PM~12141408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post then tonight if I can get to it.....I need one more front tire...Stock tire from 20" Pegasus wheels with same tread patter, anyone have one?



> _Originally posted by twinn+Nov 13 2008, 12:56 AM~12143053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....Need one more tire for the front with same tread pattern....low pro from pegasus...you happen to have one?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

model meeting on saturday you going?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 13 2008, 03:46 PM~12148835
> *model meeting on saturday you going?
> *


I can answer that for u..................HELL NO!!!
U know Mike can't come outside. Hell..he has to get his field trip slip signed this week for the show next week. :uh: :nosad:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 04:53 PM~12148889
> *I can answer that for u..................HELL NO!!!
> U know Mike can't come outside. Hell..he has to get his field trip slip signed this week for the show next week. :uh:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 04:53 PM~12148889
> *I can answer that for u..................HELL NO!!!
> U know Mike can't come outside. Hell..he has to get his field trip slip signed this week for the show next week. :uh:  :nosad:
> *


And Marcus can't go either, cause just like most rides at Disneyland, He isn't TALL enough to get in.....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 13 2008, 03:54 PM~12148896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U laugh but unfortunately it's true. Some men don't wear the pants. :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 04:56 PM~12148907
> *U laugh but unfortunately it's true. Some men don't wear the pants. :0
> *


And some are so cool that they talk big in a forum...I got you Smallz.... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 13 2008, 03:55 PM~12148898
> *And Marcus can't go either, cause just like most rides at Disneyland, He isn't TALL enough to get in.....
> *


So is that where ur aloud to go....Disneyland??? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 13 2008, 04:54 PM~12148896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


....and some of us have no one to answer to because we have never even had a girl look at us, let alone tell us what to do....so instead we sit at home and cry all day that the lunch money mom gave us ran out and we can't even become a janitor at the local taco bell......


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 13 2008, 03:57 PM~12148917
> *And some are so cool that they talk big in a forum...I got you Smallz....  :biggrin:
> *


My girl is right next to me. :0 U know im just pokin' snow bunny. Don't be gettin all butt hurt......again. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 13 2008, 03:59 PM~12148933
> *....and some of us have no one to answer to because we have never even had a girl look at us, let alone tell us what to do....so instead we sit at home and cry all day that the lunch money mom gave us ran out and we can't even become a janitor at the local taco bell......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 13 2008, 04:59 PM~12148933
> *....and some of us have no one to answer to because we have never even had a girl look at us, let alone tell us what to do....so instead we sit at home and cry all day that the lunch money mom gave us ran out and we can't even become a janitor at the local taco bell......
> *



jokes 
funny guy
those were good
as for the girl um i believe that i have about 3-6 ladies from my past that would argue about that
and the lunch money that bought a damn tasty pizza


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 13 2008, 05:09 PM~12149008
> *jokes
> funny guy
> those were good
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got a little done on the chasis tonight.....










Here's the wheels I'm going with, staggered big in the rear, smaller in the front....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 13 2008, 11:43 PM~12153362
> *LOOKING GOOD MIKE !  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS LOOKING AWESOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2008, 06:42 PM~12156047
> *THATS LOOKING AWESOME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 Nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slowly getting the one done....Lots of pics...


















































































Thanks for looking.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

Coming together looks real good.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS COMING OUT VERY NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

gonna be bad ass man......................... very nice work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz+Nov 16 2008, 12:28 AM~12169604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good..... u gonna do a photoetch grill? :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MIKE! THOUGHT U WOULD OF BEEN AT PEGASUS LASTNITE!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Nov 16 2008, 09:48 AM~12170873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...All the FWYS from my area were close because of the fire....stayed home all weekend....gave me more time for the 32 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so how is it up there bro
can you see your hands infront of your face when your outside
i heard that visablity sucks but thats all the news is saying
can you paint outside or what?

the 32 is looking clean bro


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Looking badass man !!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Nov 16 2008, 12:36 PM~12171728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thats going to be a badass ride! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2008, 06:23 PM~12173837
> *thats going to be a badass ride!  :0
> *


X2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Coming together nicely bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 16 2008, 07:25 PM~12173855
> *X2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looking HELLA CLEAN MIKE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I wann be like you When i get Older! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the comments fellas....here's where I'm at as of tonight....

For some reason it's a lot harder to do a motor when there's not gonna be anything to hide the flas in...all exposed...


















That's it for tonight...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

PAST YOUR BEDTIME! Looks CLEEAANN MIKE !!! how about you hurry the hell up Not like you opened it up or anything GOSH!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2008, 11:52 PM~12177632
> *PAST YOUR BEDTIME! Looks CLEEAANN MIKE !!! how about you hurry the hell up Not like you opened it up or anything GOSH!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Just giving you shit Mike take all time you want this shit is bad ass SUPER DUPER CLEAN! SHit Yeah (maybe u understand that better)


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 16 2008, 11:59 PM~12177656
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Just giving you shit Mike take all time you want this shit is bad ass SUPER DUPER CLEAN! SHit Yeah (maybe u understand that better)
> *


LOL...you're crazy....

Just trying to keep up with you.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 17 2008, 01:11 PM~12181222
> *LOOKING GAY MIKE :0
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Nov 17 2008, 12:11 PM~12181222
> *LOOKING GAY MIKE :0
> *


That's messed Vasquez. Not cool. :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :nono: mmmmmm hmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

UPDATES?! :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 18 2008, 12:00 PM~12191246
> *UPDATES?!  :dunno:  :dunno:  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


I got some updates comin for you tonight.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i think in the next pics he'll have the wires on and the body in mock up thats it LOL
J/K bro looks awsome homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> i think in the next pics he'll have the wires on and the body in mock up thats it LOL
> J/K bro looks awsome homie
> [/quo
> 
> We will see, won't we....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 18 2008, 03:34 PM~12193248
> *i think in the next pics he'll have wrong wires on and the body in mock up thats it LOL
> J/K bro looks awsome homie
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 18 2008, 03:38 PM~12193292
> *We will see, won't we....
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Really clean.....Like the setup......Nice car..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Coming together slowly.....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 very nice mkd very nice


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 VERY NICE BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 06:13 PM~12204666
> *:0  :0 VERY NICE BRO! :biggrin:
> *


x-10..... :yes:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good...... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys....lot of detail left.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 19 2008, 05:59 PM~12204523
> *Coming together slowly.....
> 
> 
> ...


i told you he would have the wires done and the body on for mock up LOL 
J/K bro looks good 
where did you get the eletric fan from i need some for a few projects i have


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 VERY CLEAN MIKE! THAT AMOUNT OF DETAIL WILL TAKE ME A YEAR!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice as hell mk!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 LOOKING GOOD MIKE :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....just trying to keep up with the rest of you....

The electric fan came with the kit, but I put photo etch radiator mesh behind it....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice job Mike D


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 19 2008, 05:59 PM~12204523
> *Coming together slowly.....
> 
> 
> ...


Clean machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So as always, way too many pics....but here you go....All Done...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

And this is the first time I did good at a show......


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK HOMIE!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice pics Mike. Congrat's bro. U make me wanna build one. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice X2 on buildin one. congrats on the wins :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> So as always, way too many pics....but here you go....All Done...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BRO!! JUST WICKED


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CONGRATS MIKE ON THE WINS!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats....see what happens when you build like BiggDee... :tears:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> very nice X2 on buildin one. congrats on the wins :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas....like Al said, I'm just trying to keep up with BigDee...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Nov 25 2008, 03:57 PM~12256162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND IT STILL TOOK YOU LIKE 5 WEEKS and NOTHING EVEN OPENS :uh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 24 2008, 07:19 PM~12249815
> *And this is the first time I did good at a show......
> 
> 
> ...


well deserved


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks homie...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2008, 12:09 AM~12261286
> *well deserved
> *


X-2 Bro. Both them rides are sweet as fuck.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 26 2008, 07:41 AM~12262392
> *X-2 Bro.  Both them rides are sweet as fuck.
> *


Appreciate it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

mike u a sick man!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW LOOK SO NICE...........AWESOME CARS MAN........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn thats a nice hot rod bro
very clean and nicely detailed
good work homie and congraats on the new trophies


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BAD ASS AS ALWAYS MIKE D!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Getting back to the bench and brought out an old project to get finished FINALLY....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: hno:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

badass coupe!! i need to re up on the Braided hose.. Nice idea with the Bells as the stands too!



> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 7 2008, 03:54 PM~12360656
> *Getting back to the bench and brought out an old project to get finished FINALLY....
> 
> 
> ...




ive been waiting!! patiently! hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

the bells worked well....thanks for the compliments fellas


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lets see that 63 in the background don't think I have ever seen that one before


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 7 2008, 11:04 PM~12365434
> *  Lets see that 63 in the background don't think I have ever seen that one before
> *


I'll try to get some pix tonight....It's a new one I started


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: whud up mike d..builds lookin good!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 AM~12367164
> *I'll try to get some pix tonight....It's a new one I started
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 03:35 PM~12360831
> *badass coupe!! i need to re up on the Braided hose.. Nice idea with the Bells as the stands too!
> ive been waiting!! patiently!  hno:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X100


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 7 2008, 11:04 PM~12365434
> *  Lets see that 63 in the background don't think I have ever seen that one before
> *


Sorry it took so long...whole fam is sick....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice color combo 
gotta get me another 63 too. i just finished working on a front bumper gaurd for one.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin good sir!! x2 on the color combo!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

[/quote]
Top needs more flake! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

[/quote]
Top needs more flake! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 9 2008, 02:43 PM~12380878
> *Sorry it took so long...whole fam is sick....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MIKE :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

[/quote]
very nice.....why is it i feel like the only one on here with NO SKILL AT ALL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 9 2008, 05:43 PM~12380878
> *Sorry it took so long...whole fam is sick....
> 
> 
> ...





sick...................... nice colors bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

had enough of rods? back to low lows?  

63 looking good.....and more work on the dually?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MIKEY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE TREY HOMIE!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice Mike. What color is on the bottom?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 9 2008, 03:43 PM~12380878
> *Sorry it took so long...whole fam is sick....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR COMBO


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice colors on the 63 bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 very nice


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2008, 11:51 PM~12386594
> *:0  :0  :0  very nice
> *



x3 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 10 2008, 07:37 AM~12386513
> *nice colors on the 63 bro
> *


x-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments fellas...Me, my wife and my daughter have been sick for like 3 days....I'll get some updates on it this weekend hopefully....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> nice color combo
> gotta get me another 63 too. i just finished working on a front bumper gaurd for one.


Send me a pic of the bumper guard....



> lookin good sir!! x2 on the color combo!


 :biggrin: 




>


Top needs more flake! :biggrin:
[/quote]

It's got quite a bit, The pix doesn't show it off. I sprayed a gold flake ontop of the metallic gold paint.



> LOOKING GOOD MIKE :0


 :biggrin: 



>


very nice.....why is it i feel like the only one on here with NO SKILL AT ALL 
[/quote]

Just keep building homie. Build for you and you will continue to get better. I've been building for 21 years and still have a lot to learn.



> sick...................... nice colors bro


 :biggrin: 



> had enough of rods? back to low lows?
> 
> 63 looking good.....and more work on the dually?


Not sick of the Rods, gonna get another one going, just had the paint, wheels and kit so I figured "Why Not", the dually is on the back burner....lots of work to do there.



> LOOKIN GOOD MIKEY!


 :biggrin: 



> NICE TREY HOMIE!


 :biggrin: 



> Nice Mike. What color is on the bottom?


Metallic Rootbeer Brown



> NICE COLOR COMBO


 :biggrin: 



> nice colors on the 63 bro


 :biggrin: 

Thanks for all the compliments fellas....just trying to keep up with Smallz.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah okay. :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 11 2008, 11:04 AM~12400170
> *Yeah okay. :uh:
> *


Man, you havin a bad day? Whats new?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 11 2008, 10:26 AM~12400363
> *Man, you havin a bad day?    Whats new?
> *


 :|


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE 63 MIKE D!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Body is ready for clear....onto the guts, chasis & motor


































Also got sick of having too many tools laying around.....made this to hold everything...










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice, i really like that tool holder, but be careful, dont hurt yourself getting them out, might want to make the blades face down?

:dunno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THAT 63 IS FRESH ....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 9 2008, 02:43 PM~12380878
> *Sorry it took so long...whole fam is sick....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color combo


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Fellas..... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i need a holder like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443329

tryin to help a homie out


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

what's up Mike. U been working on anything? any updates?

Let's clear the 63...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 27 2008, 06:12 PM~12538908
> *what's up Mike. U been working on anything? any updates?
> 
> Let's clear the 63...
> *


X2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 27 2008, 06:12 PM~12538908
> *what's up Mike. U been working on anything? any updates?
> 
> Let's clear the 63...
> *


I should have the 63 ready for clear here in the next week.....

Also started a custom last night.....trying some things I've never really done before...Sectioning the Body and chopping the roof, etc....

We deff. all need to get together....we should just plan it, like say Jan 24th.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey bro got any more pics of the childseat in the 58?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 29 2008, 11:16 AM~12551136
> *hey bro got any more pics of the childseat in the 58?
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see if I can get some tonight.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 29 2008, 01:35 PM~12551283
> *I'll see if I can get some tonight.....
> *


cool thanks bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

My computer took a crap again......So I'm doing this from work, which most of the time my photobucket won't work from work....

Anyway...Since the rest of MCBA is droppin bombs, I thought I'd take a shot a droppin one also...

Had this laying around for prob. 10 years...

41 Plymouth...Chopped and Sectioned....Lots of work left to do on the fenders and front and rear end...will be fully opened with most likely candy paint....










Tell me what you think.....thanks for looking...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2008, 11:41 AM~12569903
> *My computer took a crap again......So I'm doing this from work, which most of the time my photobucket won't work from work....
> 
> Anyway...Since the rest of MCBA is droppin bombs, I thought I'd take a shot a droppin one also...
> ...


lookin good. im sure its gonna be done to perfection like all your builds homie. im dien to see that 70 done. imma start slowly workin on radical 70 monte


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that shit looks good , cant wait to see that one !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 im likin that 41 plymouth :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 31 2008, 12:29 PM~12570261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 31 2008, 03:33 PM~12570287
> *:0 im likin that 41 plymouth :biggrin:
> *


Yea real nice job.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE ON THE 41 PLYMOUTH MIKE D! GREAT JOB


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Marky Mark....


----------



## Trash Valley Local (Dec 8, 2008)

DAMN YOUR PINK 58 MAKES MINE LOOK DOWN SYNDROME!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 29 2008, 11:16 AM~12551136
> *hey bro got any more pics of the childseat in the 58?
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go Spike...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trash Valley Local_@Dec 31 2008, 02:49 PM~12571247
> *DAMN YOUR PINK 58 MAKES MINE LOOK DOWN SYNDROME!
> *


Thanks homie....just keep building...I learn more everyday and I've been building for 20 years....The best thing is to just keep learning...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2008, 06:20 PM~12572034
> *Here you go Spike...
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass, whatd you use? looks like a racing seat chopped down or somethin


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKS BAD ASS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I know what color will look good on the Pontiac.....

will go good with a white two tone interior.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The interior of your 58´looks real good , expecialy the 
Kids Seat !
Cool idea !


----------



## shadow247 (Nov 12, 2008)

pin is my favorite color!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick: What u think cus you won a couple of 1st places you dont have to build anymore??? Happy New Year DiscoBUNNY!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 2 2009, 11:57 PM~12591017
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: What u think cus you won a couple of 1st places you dont have to build anymore??? Happy New Year DiscoBUNNY!
> *


I've been puttin in a lot of work.....you'll see. Where have you been?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2009, 08:43 AM~12592380
> *I've been puttin in a lot of work.....you'll see.  Where have you been?
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2009, 08:43 AM~12592380
> *I've been puttin in a lot of work.....you'll see.  Where have you been?
> *



PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN?! :uh: Ive been busy u know trying to keep my house :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2008, 08:41 AM~12569903
> *My computer took a crap again......So I'm doing this from work, which most of the time my photobucket won't work from work....
> 
> Anyway...Since the rest of MCBA is droppin bombs, I thought I'd take a shot a droppin one also...
> ...


*MCBA BOMB SQUAD *

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

That pontiac is looking good bro.What are you planning on doing a rat rod or old school custom?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Full custom and I'll post more pics when I get my comp back


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So here is the whole break down on the 41 Plymouth Project....Comp has been down, so posting has been hard....

Stock, what I started with after it was stripped...









Then I Sectioned the whole car 2 Scale Inches...

















Glued everything back together.....

























Then I chopped the Top 2 Scale Inches....

























Then I stretched the rear end, skirted it ( new skirts will be scribed in later ) and raised the front fenders and widened and stretched the running boards.....

















































This is where it sits as of now.....

Thanks for looking....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

great job! i like it !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

looking good homie!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:biggrin: daaaammm that shit is tight


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 WOW BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 
you did a shit load of work to that, and it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that shit looks bad as hell !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN

great work!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate the kind words fellas...just trying to do new things and get better with each build....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> So here is the whole break down on the 41 Plymouth Project....Comp has been down, so posting has been hard....
> 
> Stock, what I started with after it was stripped...
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> > So here is the whole break down on the 41 Plymouth Project....Comp has been down, so posting has been hard....
> >
> > Stock, what I started with after it was stripped...
> >
> ...


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

ahhhh fun with styrene gotta love it looks good .......i liked it with the bottom cut and no running boards also ...lay headlights :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....appreciate it. Yeah, if I left it like that I'd be tuckin the entire rim.... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn thats crazy bro, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 5 2009, 10:17 AM~12610355
> *damn thats crazy bro, nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

DANM MIKE THE MAKES ME WANNA PUT MY STUFF AWAY :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 5 2009, 12:08 PM~12611264
> *DANM MIKE THE MAKES ME WANNA PUT MY STUFF AWAY :0
> *


NO need to put anything away....I'm just trying to get better with each build and keep things interisting....

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice mike.Apperently you will be going to the NNL west huh.BTW what kit did you start out with on this build?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 5 2009, 02:46 PM~12612683
> *Very nice mike.Apperently you will be going to the NNL west huh.BTW what kit did you start out with on this build?
> *


Don't think I will be making the NNL, but we will see....The kit is an AMT 41 Plymouth...I had the kit for years.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2009, 03:21 PM~12613004
> *Don't think I will be making the NNL, but we will see....The kit is an AMT 41 Plymouth...I had the kit for years.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.
> *


How about the show in febuary?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 5 2009, 03:22 PM~12613016
> *How about the show in febuary?
> *


I'm gonna try to make it to both the Riverside and the Ventura show....most likely just the Riverside....are you gonna make it, or are you gonna get a flat on your BMX bike again? jk


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

daaaaaaaamn mk. u got some skills!! id have to throw that bitch away if i would try something like that!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

x2
:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Chuggin away at this one....here's where I'm at as of tonight...


































All body work so far is Styrene and glue and a file...no bondo or filler...

Thanks again for looking and any comments welcome...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

MAN, THAT COMING OUT GOOD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM HOMIE YOU AIN'T FUCKING AROUND HUH?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin killer bro also thanks for the lincoin already started it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2009, 03:21 PM~12613004
> *Don't think I will be making the NNL, but we will see....The kit is an AMT 41 Plymouth...I had the kit for years.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.
> *


THAT'S 1 DOWN 5 TO GO. :angry: AT THIS RATE WE WILL BE DOWN TO 5 FROM 12 BY MARCH. I SAY 5 CAUSE OUT OF 12, 7 WILL NOT BACK OUT. ME, TWINN, SANTIAGO, CHRIS, DEE AL AND ROGER. THAT'S COOL IT SAVES ME FROM RENTING THE 15 PASSENGER VAN. I GUESS IT'S BACK TO THE ESCALADE. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2009, 11:13 PM~12629370
> *THAT'S 1 DOWN 5 TO GO.  :angry: AT THIS RATE WE WILL BE DOWN TO 5 FROM 12 BY MARCH.  I SAY 5 CAUSE OUT OF 12,  7 WILL NOT BACK OUT. ME, TWINN, SANTIAGO, CHRIS, DEE AL AND ROGER. THAT'S COOL IT SAVES ME FROM RENTING THE 15 PASSENGER VAN. I GUESS IT'S BACK TO THE ESCALADE. :biggrin:
> *



with seat warmers??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry Biggs...I want to go...just a lot going on right now, workin like crazy...never know, I may, but I don't want to say I am and then bail out last minute....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 6 2009, 10:48 PM~12629095
> *lookin killer bro also thanks for the lincoin already started it
> *


Thanks and your welcome....


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:worship: those r verry nice i would like to buy 1?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by taino_@Jan 7 2009, 08:28 AM~12631161
> *:worship: those r verry nice i would like to buy 1?
> *


Thanks for the compliment....unfortunately....I don't ever sell any builds...but thanks for looking...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Are you going to re-add the post? Just me but I think it would look pretty good with a slanted post to break up that opening. Looks really good, the lengthening really sets it off


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 whoa - im at a loss of words man :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> Are you going to re-add the post? Just me but I think it would look pretty good with a slanted post to break up that opening. Looks really good, the lengthening really sets it off
> 
> I'm not sure yet....haven't thought that far ahead....thanks for the suggestion though, I'll deff keep it in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

leave it bro!! that is tight, tight,tight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good how it is IMO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That thing is looking killer!!!!!! Great work fo sho!!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow! that's a lot of cuts Bro ! :cheesy: custom at his best : improving the shape by cuting all fuckin square inch ! :biggrin: If i were you, i would cut a bit more at the rear pillar ... i always chop my kustoms more at the rear, like good ol Sam Barris did, because it looks better than flat !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 7 2009, 04:24 PM~12635579
> *Wow! that's a lot of cuts Bro !  :cheesy: custom at his best : improving the shape by cuting all fuckin square inch !  :biggrin: If i were you, i would cut a bit more at the rear pillar ... i always chop my kustoms more at the rear, like good ol Sam Barris did, because it looks better than flat !
> 
> 
> ...


What do you know about customs.... LOL jk

Thanks for the advise. I will most likely keep it like this on this one, but the next one for sure.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 7 2009, 05:56 PM~12636467
> *What do you know about customs.... LOL jk
> 
> Thanks for the advise.  I will most likely keep it like this on this one, but the next one for sure.
> *


Ok Bro ! can't wait to see that one finished...and the next one :biggrin: 

and... da Tre had one of the nicest color combo ever !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jan 8 2009, 01:54 AM~12640885
> *Ok Bro ! can't wait to see that one finished...and the next one  :biggrin:
> 
> and... da Tre had one of the nicest color combo ever !
> *


The 63 should be in color here in the next week...

Thanks for the compliments on the Custom....you yourself are a great builder with the customs and one of the guys that made me want to build one...very challenging and require a lot of custom one off fab work.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great job on the plymouth mkd :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn...Nice Work Bro! :thumbsup: 

I did my first roof chop on a 49 Ford a few weeks ago and almost gave up. My hat is off to you man, your work and imagination is awesome. :0 

Gonna keep an eye on this build up! :worship: :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that looks cool as hell. Was doing the front fender that hard to do? I wanna try somethin to that caliber but im a tad iffy on that kind of work & makin it look right.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jan 8 2009, 03:46 PM~12644883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just gotta go for it and not be affraid of it....take your time and let your glue and file be your best friend... :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good can't wait to see some color on it


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that is one sick bomb.. im going to keep my eye on this build keep us posted bro!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind words guys....

Little by little....


















Will try to get some more work in on Tuesday, also gotta get back on the 63 so it will be ready for the shows in Feb...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Few more updates on the 41, started to shape the front end....

My goal is to make it look like this car is moving while is sits there.... Not sure what I'm doing with the grill yet....

Thanks for looking and as always, feedback is appreciated...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

^


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 14 2009, 01:45 AM~12699367
> *Few more updates on the 41, started to shape the front end....
> 
> My goal is to make it look like this car is moving while is sits there....  Not sure what I'm doing with the grill yet....
> ...







DAMN!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

front end is looking great, i cant wait to see this one all done up


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys...man these customs are a lot of work....I think I've filed a flat spot in my thumb.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man this isn't even in primer yet and it looks killer man!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 14 2009, 09:24 AM~12700970
> *Man this isn't even in primer yet and it looks killer man!!
> *


Thanks homie....trying to do this with only glue and plastic, so once the filler primer goes on, very minimal filler will be needed.

Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its gonna look crazy !!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN that thing is looking good bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im liking this, and it makes me wanna go & do something similar.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin sik bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 13 2009, 09:45 PM~12699367
> *Few more updates on the 41, started to shape the front end....
> 
> My goal is to make it look like this car is moving while is sits there....  Not sure what I'm doing with the grill yet....
> ...


TIBURON :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 14 2009, 01:45 AM~12699367
> *Few more updates on the 41, started to shape the front end....
> 
> My goal is to make it look like this car is moving while is sits there....  Not sure what I'm doing with the grill yet....
> ...


hella bad !!!! thats some nice choppin !!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you guys, just applying what Ive learned over the last 2 years.....I really appreciate it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 14 2009, 08:20 AM~12700532
> *Thanks guys...man these customs are a lot of work....I think I've filed a flat spot in my thumb....  :biggrin:
> *


know what you mean  

41 coming along nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Alot of nice fab work bro. Good to see you putting it down. What color?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2009, 10:41 PM~12709246
> *Alot of nice fab work bro. Good to see you putting it down.  What color?
> *


Thanks, appreciate it, not sure on the color yet. Something bright that doesn't hide the small details....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD MIKE :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 15 2009, 10:20 AM~12712593
> *LOOKIN GOOD MIKE :0
> *


  Thanks.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pix....

Started on the front lights last night...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

man that thing is lookin crazy,,,i like :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man this is becoming a very sweet build!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lights look good


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i dig it


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2009, 04:13 PM~12725318
> *Sorry for the crappy cell phone pix....
> 
> Started on the front lights last night...
> ...


 :0 THIS IS WICKED BROTHER!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good Mike D


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

This is gonna be be fuckin wild ! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAR'S LOOKING CRAZY HOMIE!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it guys... Gonna finish up the head lights next week, then I gotta get back on the 63 so it's done by the Feb. 21st show......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2009, 12:13 PM~12725318
> *Sorry for the crappy cell phone pix....
> 
> Started on the front lights last night...
> ...


cell phone pics look better than some of the other guys "9.0 Megapixel" pics :biggrin:

that thing is lookin wicked :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2009, 03:48 AM~12730809
> *cell phone pics look better than some of the other guys "9.0 Megapixel" pics  :biggrin:
> 
> that thing is lookin wicked  :0
> *


 :yes: 

turning out BAD ASS!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Lot's of respect for that build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2009, 04:58 PM~12726349
> *Appreciate it guys... Gonna finish up the head lights next week, then I gotta get back on the 63 so it's done by the Feb. 21st show......
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

looks awesome!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 16 2009, 04:13 PM~12725318
> *Sorry for the crappy cell phone pix....
> 
> Started on the front lights last night...
> ...


 :0 very nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for all the compliments fellas....

Got the front just about finished.....


















































As always, comments welcome....good or bad...


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

That is looking tight as hell!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jan 19 2009, 07:22 PM~12752909
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

going to be cool new age old school ! Nice job so far !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, Mini commented in my thread.....LOL

Here is where the 41 is after 1 coat of Filler Primer and a little body filler and then alot of sanding and then 1 more light coat of Primer Filler...


























Thanks for the comments and criticizm......


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

sweet :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 MAN THATS CAME OUT BADASS!! NICE WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0 Look Good Homie.... Very Nice... Taking your builds to a new level.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

very good work homie !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2009, 01:37 AM~12768196
> *Wow, Mini commented in my thread.....LOL
> 
> Here is where the 41 is after 1 coat of Filler Primer and a little body filler and then alot of sanding and then 1 more light coat of Primer Filler...
> ...



Hey now ! You don't need me up in here to get your approvment of being a kick ass build bro ! Its the others we need to keep motivated and improving ! 

This is an ugly kit for the time period for me so i have never picked 1 up to build but this project is a bad ass so far MKD ! But with all the curves of this body the rear skrits dont flow well with the square shape to me ! Maybe curve them in at the bottom like you did the front ! 

Other then that it looks bad ass in primer stage ~


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just tryin to ruffle your feathers Mini....Thanks for the compliment and I agree on the skirts....they have been buggin me....

Now go take a joy ride with another one of Hearse's rides.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I LIKE IT THE WAY IT IS..THE SKIRTS LOOK COOL! I SAY LEAVE IT!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good bro  . Very nice fab work. You don't build much but when you do they come out clean as fuck. :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2009, 12:24 PM~12771593
> *Looking good bro   . Very nice fab work. You don't build much but when you do they come out clean as fuck. :0
> *


Appreciate it.....Thanks for all the comments fellas....

Here are a few more after primer....these are the crappy cell phone ones:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

maaaan that thing looks gangsta as hell!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 21 2009, 01:29 PM~12772173
> *maaaan that thing looks gangsta as hell!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Rim choice? Going old school Kustom or new age?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 21 2009, 01:35 PM~12772246
> *Rim choice?  Going old school Kustom or new age?
> *


Old skool hub caps and white walls...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

IMO.. the rear skirts would look killer molded in smooth then have a small cutout in them.. Like so.. sorry my paint skills blow..









No clue why but the edit isnt showing up all the time.. kinda messed up..lol.. refresh the page if it dont show..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2009, 03:12 PM~12771991
> *Appreciate it.....Thanks for all the comments fellas....
> 
> Here are a few more after primer....these are the crappy cell phone ones:
> ...


 :0 thats turnin out hella good


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2009, 12:37 AM~12768196
> *Wow, Mini commented in my thread.....LOL
> 
> Here is where the 41 is after 1 coat of Filler Primer and a little body filler and then alot of sanding and then 1 more light coat of Primer Filler...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice mike d


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you guys...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good top noch work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats comeing out clean bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks bro....I need to find me something to replicate...I like how you are always replicating rides....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

5 pages back already.....


























Thanks for looking....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2009, 02:12 PM~12771991
> *Appreciate it.....Thanks for all the comments fellas....
> 
> Here are a few more after primer....these are the crappy cell phone ones:
> ...


BRO, THIS IS A WICKED CUSTOM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like glass mikey!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 1 2009, 05:49 PM~12876201
> *5 pages back already.....
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's shiney! Looks top looks smooth. Love that flake!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> *
> Here are a few more after primer....these are the crappy cell phone ones:
> 
> 
> ...



This is looking P I M P !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep up the great work bro!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Feb 1 2009, 08:37 PM~12877357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that 63 is sik bro, nice work.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN MIKE! Can u help me build some of my cars im Inspired NICE WORK KEEP IT UP


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 2 2009, 11:05 AM~12881683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got your own skillz....you just need to get back to building....

You going to the 2 shows this month?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

63 IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Rides are looking real good bro major props goes to you.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING SICK MK!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you fellas....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave: 

whats up.......heard from Roger.... Congrats again I guess...lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 6 2009, 07:06 PM~12930175
> *:wave:
> 
> whats up.......heard from Roger.... Congrats again I guess...lol
> *


Thanks homie....deff excited....

What time can I cruise by tomorrow also?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 6 2009, 07:09 PM~12930194
> *Thanks homie....deff excited....
> 
> What time can I cruise by tomorrow also?
> *


gotta work, but will call you when I get off. If you can't make it down maybe I meet you to give parts to you.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 1 2009, 05:49 PM~12876201
> *5 pages back already.....
> 
> 
> ...


Them rides are looking good bro. :0 muy shiny :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

COGRATS MK! NICE SHIT IS HERE TOO! Keep up the good work since im slacking thanks for the inspiration


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 badass work!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I appreciate the props fellas, just tryin to keep up with all the rest of you...will try to have some updates either tonight or tomorrow night....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> 5 pages back already.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Mike. U been building alot huh? Is the wife out of town or something??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:01 PM~12946986
> *Lookin' good Mike. U been building alot huh? Is the wife out of town or something??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:01 PM~12946986
> *Lookin' good Mike. U been building alot huh? Is the wife out of town or something??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:01 PM~12946986
> *Lookin' good Mike. U been building alot huh? Is the wife out of town or something??? :biggrin:
> *


Always got jokes huh.....Not building any more than normal, you just been "Sick" for a long time....

Looks like it's time for you to get your Nutz back and get back in that little model room of yours......

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Finish that 59 already...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHATS UP MIKE UP DATES ON THE 63


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll have some tonight for sure, I'm working on the hydro set up right now....then suspension...hope to get both done tonight...


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Tre looks gorgeous ! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

This is as far as I got tonight.....Still need seat belts, steering wheel, and mount the pumps and hardline um....


























Thanks for lookin....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

DAMB that interior looks killer bro!!!!! i like the color combo...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and that paint job looks like glass A+ work.......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 10 2009, 12:15 AM~12958672
> *This is as far as I got tonight.....Still need seat belts, steering wheel, and mount the pumps and hardline um....
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN BROTHER!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW ITS LOOKING BADASS


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT MK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I usually give u shit Mike but not this time. The interior is very nice. Ur making me wanna build something. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 10 2009, 12:08 AM~12959253
> *I usually give u shit Mike but not this time. The interior is very nice. Ur making me wanna build something. :biggrin:
> *


u mean finish something????? :roflmao: 



looks good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the props....gotta get moving though, have a lot to do on the chasis and motor...will try to get some updates posted tonight....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick ass interior and set up bro looks sweet


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 10 2009, 08:18 AM~12960781
> *Sick ass interior and set up bro looks sweet
> *


Appreciate it....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks sik bro, nice work.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Memory Lane....










Will try to get some updates on the 63 tonight....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE 63 BUILD IS VERY SLEEK AND CLEAN ! YOU GOING T O MAKE IT TO THE SHOWS THIS COMING WEEKEND ?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 11:43 AM~13017119
> *THE  63  BUILD  IS  VERY  SLEEK  AND  CLEAN !  YOU  GOING T O  MAKE  IT TO  THE  SHOWS  THIS  COMING  WEEKEND ?
> *


I'm going to both....gotta represent MCBA....gotta bust balls though to get the 63 done...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 16 2009, 10:50 AM~13017177
> *I'm going to both....gotta represent MCBA....gotta bust balls though to get the 63 done...
> *


Ur wife said yeah??? :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 16 2009, 12:52 PM~13017677
> *Ur wife said yeah??? :0  :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep the good shit coming you picky bastard


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 16 2009, 10:49 PM~13024996
> *keep the good shit coming you picky bastard
> *


Will do...


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 7 2008, 03:54 PM~12360656
> *Getting back to the bench and brought out an old project to get finished FINALLY....
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I NEED TO SEE THIS FINISHED hno: hno: hno: :worship: THATS IS A BAD ASS CHEVY!!! POSY SOME UPDATES!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

More pics coming tonight......

Preview :biggrin: 


















Thanks for lookin....these are crappy cell phone pix....but I'll take better one's tonight....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro, nice. is that the new testors color?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

63 is looking badass bro. very nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 11:27 AM~13108306
> *looks sik bro, nice. is that the new testors color?
> *


Yep....with flake on the roof...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fucken nice paintjob and I also love trunk setup


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice cant wait for the better pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good mike!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

63 looks good.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2009, 12:25 PM~13108293
> *More pics coming tonight......
> 
> Preview  :biggrin:
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2009, 11:28 AM~13108314
> *Yep....with flake on the roof...
> *



Turned out sweet Mike. I think the wheels look better the way u ended up with them. 
Was just taking a break up in my corner office, decided to check out what was new. .......... 

Well, guess time to flush and get back to work. 

I know u haven't had much time. But how's the custome 41 doing?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YES THAT 63 TURNED OUT PRETTY CLEAN !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just read this entire thread from the first page. There nothin' but serious good sh!t goin' on in here!! :0 :0 :0 I love your work man.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING MIKE :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So last night I set up my photo booth and took a grip of pix, then resized them and went to upload and my internet wouldn't work.

I'll try to get them up tonight.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

post pics of that chevy you cut those t-tops in!!!!! hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 26 2009, 10:45 AM~13118097
> *post pics of that chevy you cut those t-tops in!!!!! hno:
> *


The pic you posted above is the same way it still looks.....that is an ongoing project that I won't rush. Too much is going into that ride to just rush it.

Sorry...

The next pic I post of that ride will prob. be when it's done, and that will be quite a while....


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 26 2009, 11:56 AM~13118208
> *The pic you posted above is the same way it still looks.....that is an ongoing project that I won't rush.  Too much is going into that ride to just rush it.
> 
> Sorry...
> ...


okay... man that thing is the SHIT!!! :thumbsup: keep us posted ive been looking for that one for a LOoooooooooooooong time!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are a ton of Pix of the finished 63, some with flash, some without...Opinions are always welcome...feedback is welcomed, good or bad.....thanks for looking.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Few more....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 26 2009, 05:58 PM~13122323
> *Few more....
> 
> 
> ...


SICK WORK BRO!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

sick ass ride ....................... are those deek wires on some 1109's?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2009, 07:15 PM~13122476
> *sick ass ride ....................... are those deek wires on some 1109's?
> *


They sure are.....thanks...


Thanks for the compliments fellas...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2009, 04:34 PM~13110862
> *I just read this entire thread from the first page. There nothin' but serious good sh!t goin' on in here!! :0  :0  :0  I love your work man.
> *


That is a huge compliment...Thank you ....


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BAD ASS MIKE!! :biggrin: AUTOMOTIVE PAINT?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 26 2009, 07:03 PM~13122368
> *SICK WORK BRO!!
> *


X2!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Really cool!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks great as always homie..... i just dunno bout how u got them pumps plumbed..... but keep up the good work...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wow: WOW :wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET BUILD BRO!!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

thats a clean 63


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the love fellas....appreciate it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

clean bro, just plain CLEAN!!!!! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE MIKEY!


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice car details are sweet


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

crazy sik bro, like the color combo


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dahm, got to get me some of those rims.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it homies.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Trash Valley Local (Dec 8, 2008)

That is f-ing crazy bad ass!!! How long have you been doin this?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE DETAILS LIKE IT .........GOOD JOB  :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Didnt you take this to the citrus nats?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trash Valley Local_@Feb 28 2009, 01:40 PM~13138672
> *That is f-ing crazy bad ass!!! How long have you been doin this?
> *


I've been building since I was 10 and I'll be 29 in July....

Thanks for all the compliments fellas....

Undead...Yes I took this to Citris Nationals...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 28 2009, 05:24 PM~13139865
> *Undead...Yes I took this to Citris Nationals...
> *


I thought i seen it before.Looks real nice bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 28 2009, 02:24 PM~13139865
> *I've been building since I was 10 and I'll be 29 in July....
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments fellas....
> ...


i be 29 too in November and i been buildin just as long too homie....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, 5 pages back like that.....

Here are the new projects....Wheels on the Willy and 48 ford are just for mock up...


































And some of the rest of the bench....


































Thanks for looking....


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn bro, You got some sick ass builds! Great job!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 10 2009, 11:47 PM~13244938
> *Man, 5 pages back like that.....
> 
> Here are the new projects....Wheels on the Willy and 48 ford are just for mock up...
> ...




Oh shit bro got the same thing goin!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 11 2009, 05:33 AM~13245962
> *Oh shit bro got the same thing goin!!  :biggrin:
> *


Gonna try and go crazy on the motor for the Willys....try and keep up with you and build the motor some what clean like your motors...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good mike d


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2009, 08:26 AM~13246494
> *Gonna try and go crazy on the motor for the Willys....try and keep up with you and build the motor some what clean like your motors...
> *




keep up with me???? your jokin right??? everyone of your builds are as clean as they get bro!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 10 2009, 10:47 PM~13244938
> *Man, 5 pages back like that.....
> 
> Here are the new projects....Wheels on the Willy and 48 ford are just for mock up...
> ...


 :0 VERY NICE MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> Man, 5 pages back like that.....
> 
> Here are the new projects....Wheels on the Willy and 48 ford are just for mock up...
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> > Man, 5 pages back like that.....
> >
> > Here are the new projects....Wheels on the Willy and 48 ford are just for mock up...
> >
> ...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That's going to be one bad ass Willys when its done.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I really like the grey primered one!! Has a great flow! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2009, 11:32 AM~13248679
> *You got plenty......starting with the 63 & 67....I wanna see those done....  :biggrin:
> *




don't start with requests.......


how abut the 70 and the Dually????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 11 2009, 09:29 PM~13255001
> *don't start with requests.......
> how abut the 70 and the Dually????
> 
> ...


Still on the Dually here and there...the 70, I put it away...have no interist in it...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 11 2009, 10:00 PM~13255444
> *Still on the Dually here and there...the 70, I put it away...have no interist in it...
> *



ok Roger..........




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that looks clean already can't wait to see more of it bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Undead....


Memories.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13244938
> *Man, 5 pages back like that.....
> 
> Here are the new projects....Wheels on the Willy and 48 ford are just for mock up...
> ...


i know the feeling.... lately the forum been gettin flooded with newbs and pointless topics.... great projects homie...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 15 2009, 08:18 PM~13290599
> *Thanks Undead....
> Memories.....
> 
> ...


MEMORIES????? DID YOU SELL THIS?


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

ever finish this?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 11 2009, 09:37 PM~13249727
> *I really like the grey primered one!! Has a great flow! :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides gonna be sweet bro.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 15 2009, 09:18 PM~13290599
> *Thanks Undead....
> Memories.....
> 
> ...


this is clean :thumbsup: , actually all them wips are coming along just fine . i see you like to work on half a dozen projects at a time :biggrin: , me too uffin:....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 16 2009, 08:54 AM~13293906
> *this is clean  :thumbsup:  , actually all them wips are coming along just fine . i see you like to work on half a dozen projects at a time  :biggrin: , me too  uffin:....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 16 2009, 10:32 AM~13294641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's so funny?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is another project that I'm doing for the Mini Truckin build off....










More pix here

http://forums.minitruckinweb.com/70/744871...ex.html#7464532


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 21 2009, 12:01 PM~13346540
> *Here is another project that I'm doing for the Mini Truckin build off....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GONNA BE SICK!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2009, 10:04 PM~13350104
> *THATS GONNA BE SICK!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS KEWL MIKE!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS BAD ASS SO FAR HOMIE!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13381552
> *Thanks fellas...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know about the build off. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It was posted a few times in the forum....I though you guys knew about it....my bad... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2009, 10:26 PM~13381677
> *It was posted a few times in the forum....I though you guys knew about it....my bad...  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good homie I totaly understand. We got to let you get some of the trophies. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

badass :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the words guys.....appreciate it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2009, 12:32 AM~13381770
> *Its all good homie I totaly understand. We got to let you get some of the trophies. :biggrin:
> *


 now wait a minute ! i'm in the build off too! he might not get any of the their trophies of which you speak ! You know i build a little faster then this cat here does ! :biggrin: 














truck is lookin pretty neat ! like the twinn wheel set upon this also ! have you got a color picked out ?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 08:04 AM~13383662
> *now  wait  a minute  !  i'm in  the  build off too!  he  might  not  get  any of  the  their trophies  of  which  you  speak !  You  know  i  build  a little  faster  then  this  cat  here  does !  :biggrin:
> truck is  lookin  pretty neat ! like  the  twinn wheel set upon this  also !  have  you got  a  color picked out ?
> *


I'm just trying to keep up with you....actually, My goal is just to finish.... :biggrin: 

Not sure on the color yet....How is your build coming along?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13381552
> *Thanks fellas...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats wild mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2009, 10:49 AM~13384054
> *I'm just trying to keep up with you....actually, My goal is just to finish....  :biggrin:
> 
> Not sure on the color yet....How is your build coming along?
> *


shit slow ! lol ! :biggrin: i did all my cuts then put muc on it and thats was that ~ i still need to sand it and alot of more shit !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 25 2009, 10:04 AM~13384697
> *shit  slow  !  lol !  :biggrin:  i  did  all  my  cuts  then  put  muc  on it  and  thats  was that ~  i  still  need  to  sand  it    and  alot of  more  shit  !
> *


Any progress on yours Mini?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What's up fellas....

Today my wife got some very upsetting news when she went to the doctor. To make a long story short, my wife miscarried at 13 weeks with my second baby. For those that have lost little ones or have them, you know how hard it is to cope with ........God has a plan.... 

I'll be back on in a few days.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW, I'm sorry to hear that brother. :angel:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Mike. Take care of your wife bro. :angel:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2009, 09:58 PM~13438369
> *What's up fellas....
> 
> Today my wife got some very upsetting news when she went to the doctor.  To make a long story short, my wife miscarried at 13 weeks with my second baby.  For those that have lost little ones or have them, you know how hard it is to cope with ........God has a plan....
> ...


I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL BRO!! I LOST MY SON TOO! SHE WAS 11WEEKS WHEN WE LOST "DANIEL" SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BROTHER!! WERE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2009, 08:58 PM~13438369
> *What's up fellas....
> 
> Today my wife got some very upsetting news when she went to the doctor.  To make a long story short, my wife miscarried at 13 weeks with my second baby.  For those that have lost little ones or have them, you know how hard it is to cope with ........God has a plan....
> ...


Sorry for your loss bro. Be strong and know that we are here for you.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im very sorry to hear about your loss Mike if you need anything please let us know brother. our prayers are with your family.......


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. I have been in that situation. Its hard to come to terms with. There will be a little one waiting for you on the other side. :angel:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss bro... My wife and I just went through the same thing in November, so I feel y'alls pain...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS MAN.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words fellas....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 31 2009, 11:23 AM~13442930
> *Thank you for the kind words fellas....
> *


BRO THINGS WILL WORK OUT ! THE WIFE AND I STARTED TRING FOR ANOTHER BABY IN 07 ! SHIT WASN'T WORKING FOR SOME REASON ! WE GOT KNOCKED UP IN DEC OF 07 AND LOST IT LIKE AT 3 WEEKS ! THEN IN FEB 08 ! BUT WE LOST IT LIKE AT 11 WEEKS ! THAT ONE CAUSE ALOT OF STREES AND PROBLEMS ! SO WE WENT TO SEE WHAT WAS GOING DOWN ! WHY WAS THIS SHIT HAPPENING ! 

THEY PUT MY WIFE AND SOME PILLS AND TOLD US THAT WE MIGHT NEVER HAVE ANOTHER BABY CAUSE OF SOME STUFF WRONG WITH THE WIFES THYROD ! 

*WITH TWIN'S ! * :angry: 

DOG I'M SCARED ! THEY STILL SAY SOMETHING COULD CHANGE BUT AT THIS POINT EVERYTHING LOKS STRONG AND THEY ARE BOTH GROWING REAL GOOD ! 

JUST KEEP AT IT ! SUPPORT HER DOING THIS TIME CAUSE STREES AND WORRY WILL JUST MAKE IT WORSE FOR THE BOTH OF YOU !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 01:02 PM~13443713
> *JUST  KEEP  AT  IT !  SUPPORT  HER  DOING  THIS  TIME  CAUSE  STREES  AND  WORRY  WILL  JUST  MAKE  IT  WORSE  FOR THE  BOTH  OF YOU !
> *


yeah man, what he said. Its a tough situation but as long as you guys can work through it and support each other, in the end everything will work out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2009, 11:58 PM~13438369
> *What's up fellas....
> 
> Today my wife got some very upsetting news when she went to the doctor.  To make a long story short, my wife miscarried at 13 weeks with my second baby.  For those that have lost little ones or have them, you know how hard it is to cope with ........God has a plan....
> ...





sorry for your loss brother, keep your head up and stay strong, if there is anything you guys need, please dont hesitate to ask.



:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:tears: :angel: SORRY TO HEAR THAT MIKE YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn, Bro.....I know that's gotta be hard on both of you and your whole family....

Be with your wife and your little one, you know everyone here is just a call away if you guys need anything.....

take care


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 31 2009, 07:25 PM~13448638
> *Damn, Bro.....I know that's gotta be hard on both of you and your whole family....
> 
> Be with your wife and your little one, you know everyone here is just a call away if you guys need anything.....
> ...


X2 HOMIE!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again fellas...

Things will get better each day.

I appreciate all the encouragement. Mini, hang in ther homie...I'll be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey bro, sorry to hear about your loss. You and your wife stay strong. Ya'll will be in my prayers bro.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You must be bored.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You must be bored.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

no, just trying to bump some of these useless topics off the first page


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL, love it....I got on this morning and thought the same thing.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Small update for me....almost ready for first coat of primer...

Mini Truck Magazine Buildoff


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Mike. That shit is gonna b bad. Now get 2 work!!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 13 2009, 08:30 PM~13566934
> *Small update for me....almost ready for first coat of primer...
> 
> Mini Truck Magazine Buildoff
> ...


not bad! i can do better. lol jkd looks good mike.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 13 2009, 08:30 PM~13566934
> *Small update for me....almost ready for first coat of primer...
> 
> Mini Truck Magazine Buildoff
> ...


nice potential :thumbsup: , i love the way you chop shit up bro , keep up the good work .........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS COMING OUT SMOOTH!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg+Apr 13 2009, 10:39 PM~13568643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Apr 13 2009, 09:39 PM~13568643
> *not bad! i can do better. lol  jkd  looks good mike.
> *


lookin sik bro




dullie rims huh.... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got some supplies together...gotta start knocking out some builds...










Long ways to go on the Dually...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, that takin' shape nicely!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Now u know thats too much photoetch parts for u. Go ahead and hand some of that stuff to me. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Something new in the works.....hopefully will be finished withing a week or so.....

Preview...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS LOOKIN SICK MIKE D! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13927507
> *THATS LOOKIN SICK MIKE D! :thumbsup:
> *


appreciate it...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+May 1 2009, 05:54 PM~13759219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad ass


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAIN THIS IS WICKED BRO!!! I JUST SEEN IT ON MINITRUCK WEBSITE!! I LIKEDEDED IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 18 2009, 05:50 PM~13927442
> *Something new in the works.....hopefully will be finished withing a week or so.....
> 
> Preview...
> ...


thats gonna be one sick duece :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

NICE engine! :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 19 2009, 01:12 PM~13933361
> *NICE engine! :0 :0
> *


X2....Is that a resister used on the engine? for fuel filter? Keep up the great work Bro...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

so that's what you've been eeping secret


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 20 2009, 01:22 PM~13948295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: 

You posted a blank reply..... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 20 2009, 04:06 PM~13948896
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> You posted a blank reply.....  :biggrin:
> *


My bad; it should've been a picture that says "_*tight work homie*_"


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's the latest creation....61 Impala....Wanted to do a quick build...got this one done in 2 1/2 weeks.....

Got a new camera so here are a lot of pix as I was playing with it....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

That's it....feed back is always welcome...thanks for looking.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey man that came out clean as hell bro!!!! Great build!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That 61 came out sick Mike. :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 real nice work bro....................... nice and clean :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT CAME OUT REALLY CLEAN BRO!!! NICE!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Pure sickness bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean and simple...nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 29 2009, 11:56 PM~14043084
> *Clean and simple...nice
> *


X2 Nice work!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14043241
> *X2 Nice work!!
> *


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK MIKE...FUCKERS CLEAN


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> .
> [/quote
> nice nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Came out clean Mike. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fuckin clean layin on the bumper


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

DAMN! Very nice 61, clean as hell!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT BISH IS BAD!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> > oh yea, that '61 is too clean! good job homie!
> >
> > .
> > [/quote
> > nice nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

clean, like always......

just had to go and do a green 61 rag..... damn u, now I'm gonna have to finish mine....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate all the comments fellas....onto the next one...


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn mike , :thumbsup: , for a quick build its very clean bro , i love that color too . good work :biggrin: .......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 30 2009, 09:43 AM~14045682
> *damn mike ,  :thumbsup: , for a quick build its very clean bro , i love that color too . good work  :biggrin: .......
> *


X10


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you again fellas


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Real nice mike


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT CAME OUT FUCKIN TIGHT MK!! GREAT JOB!! DAMN AND THATS A QUICKIE TOO!! SHIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Again, thanks for the kind words fellas....I just try to learn and get better with each build....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just some progress....


































Comments welcome....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 man, thats already looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That is lookin great man!!!!!wow!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good on them builds mike!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2009, 07:43 PM~14213765
> *Just some progress....
> 
> 
> ...


gonna look slick with that carson top


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 16 2009, 10:43 PM~14213765
> *Just some progress....
> 
> 
> ...


That looks dope awready!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Little by little....


























Thanks for looking.


----------



## [email protected]rth (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 


looks real good so far :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Apprediate it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> Little by little....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm likin the look of that 48.Did you pancake the hood or does it come in the kit?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lookin sick bro!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 21 2009, 08:38 PM~14257871
> *I'm likin the look of that 48.Did you pancake the hood or does it come in the kit?
> *


I pancaked it....it doesn't come that way...

Thank you for the comps fellas....appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

congrats on the winning at the show!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Mike I figured out wat IPMS stands for LOL. International Plastic Modelers Society LOL.. :biggrin: Jus in case u were still wondering


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

A MIKE CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS BRO. SEE YOU IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Your Ace is sweeeeeeeeet Bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 21 2009, 11:58 PM~14259660
> *A MIKE CONGRATS ON YOUR WINS BRO.  SEE YOU IN SAN DIEGO
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the love fellas....

Here's some updates on the 48

Still have to cut out the opening in the front....

Opened:

































Closed:

















Thanks for looking and for any feed back.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man that looks sick bro. Clean job so far and I cannot wait to see this one completed.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> Thanks for the love fellas....
> 
> Here's some updates on the 48
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 11 2009, 09:26 PM~14445814
> *Thanks for the love fellas....
> 
> Here's some updates on the 48
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas...just trying to keep building with limited time I get....thanks for looking...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

i love this :cheesy: CLEAN build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> > Thanks for the love fellas....
> >
> > Here's some updates on the 48
> >
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The '48 looks killer man.What do you have planned for the grille?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments fellas....and not sure on the front grill yet....kinda lost with it, so working on the rest of the ride till it comes to me.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

real nice bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good man, inspired my to pull the one I got out LOL ........Nothing as modified as this though bro, nice job.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 11 2009, 07:26 PM~14445814
> *Thanks for the love fellas....
> 
> Here's some updates on the 48
> ...


Im starting to like this one now snow bunny. What color??? :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 05:52 AM~14452863
> *DAAMMNN, that looks wicked!!!! NICE WORK BRO!
> *


X2 :0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

This Build is comming out Great Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Jul 13 2009, 08:30 PM~14463922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 14 2009, 06:45 AM~14467074
> *Appreciate it, I'm sure you could come up with something.  :biggrin:
> Have faith o' little one... :biggrin:  not sure on the color yet...long ways away for that.
> :biggrin:
> ...


sup guy, good job! paint it a pearl white,with a orange pearl.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Updates....coming slow...but slowly getting there... Full custom interior...Nothing will be stock. Still has a long ways to go.










































Thanks for looking and of coarse....comments welcome...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' killer man.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO! NICE WORK!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 20 2009, 08:42 PM~14833894
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO! NICE WORK!!
> *


X2 LOOKS REAL NICE BRO.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 20 2009, 08:37 PM~14833827
> *Updates....coming slow...but slowly getting there...  Full custom interior...Nothing will be stock.  Still has a long ways to go.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Coming along nicely bro, interior's off to a good start. Il hav to post pics of my 48 work in progress in a few days


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks and I'll have to check out what you got going on with your 48 Wes...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's some more updates....

Dash 90% done, trunk opened up now and hinged, time to start on the wheel tubs...I really gotta figure out what wheels I'm going to run on this one....


















Thanks for looking...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK WORK !!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 24 2009, 08:29 PM~14867896
> *Here's some more updates....
> 
> Dash 90% done, trunk opened up now and hinged, time to start on the wheel tubs...I really gotta figure out what wheels I'm going to run on this one....
> ...


Bad ASs man


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Pix of first coat of primer on main body...can start to see where I'm going with this....still need a lot of work...


















































That's it for now...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

i would paint the doors, trunk n hood to match!! 




jk looks REALLY GOOD Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work so far bro, Check out the one I got on my thread on pg 20


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I saw it just a second ago...looks good...deff has a nice paint job on it...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2009, 07:21 PM~14891855
> *I saw it just a second ago...looks good...deff has a nice paint job on it...
> *


Thanx bro its getting there, hope to hav it done by the route 66 show :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2009, 08:12 PM~14891718
> *Pix of first coat of primer on main body...can start to see where I'm going with this....still need a lot of work...
> 
> 
> ...


The 48 is turning out great so far.Can't wait to see more on this build.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS GREAT MIKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas, just trying to keep up with Smallz and BiggDee and hope they won't call me out..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2009, 10:45 AM~14897861
> *Thanks fellas, just trying to keep up with Smallz and BiggDee and hope they won't call me out.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your a fool mike... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Rides are looking good bro.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2009, 10:45 AM~14897861
> *Thanks fellas, just trying to keep up with Smallz and BiggDee and hope they won't call me out.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry Mike...ur safe. :biggrin: 








































4 now!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14898625
> *Don't worry Mike...ur safe. :biggrin:
> 4 now!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Does that mean I might be next. hno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:04 PM~14898690
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Does that mean I might be next. hno:
> *


If u don't behave urself u just might b. :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.....and smalls, go pick on biggs..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 27 2009, 06:41 PM~14902686
> *Thanks fellas.....and smalls, go pick on biggs.....  :biggrin:
> *


It's agents the code of ethics, to go agents your own teacher.  





Unlessssss. !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14891718
> *Pix of first coat of primer on main body...can start to see where I'm going with this....still need a lot of work...
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Mike........ like the two tone paint job, but needs some pinstriping to set it off...............


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

im just going to gel pen it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 28 2009, 05:50 AM~14906976
> *looking good Mike........ like the two tone paint job, but needs some pinstriping to set it off...............
> *


Kind of like that 50's style cop car look.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, that's the look I'm going for.... :biggrin: 

Biggs, you got any ideas for me on wheels on this one...I'm stumped and can't find any that I like....???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2009, 09:39 PM~14916379
> *Yeah, that's the look I'm going for....  :biggrin:
> 
> Biggs, you got any ideas for me on wheels on this one...I'm stumped and can't find any that I like....???
> *


It all depends bro. What style of ride is it going to be. Street rod daily driver custom, or show rod type full custome?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 28 2009, 09:39 PM~14916379
> *Yeah, that's the look I'm going for....  :biggrin:
> 
> Biggs, you got any ideas for me on wheels on this one...I'm stumped and can't find any that I like....???
> *



try an aluminum wheel, the billet look .............

u mini truck guys know about that...........


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14891718
> *Pix of first coat of primer on main body...can start to see where I'm going with this....still need a lot of work...
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK MIKE LOOKS SICK :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....yeah, not sure on the wheels....something big an little, I want the full custom lowrod look......


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Still chuggin along....found the wheels that I'm going with, now I just have to completely redo the tub and make them fit....


























This will also be the height of the car....what do you think?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thnk it looks damn good bro!


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 9 2009, 05:30 PM~15030620
> *Still chuggin along....found the wheels that I'm going with, now I just have to completely redo the tub and make them fit....
> 
> 
> ...


that suck's,go lower guy!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Sep 9 2009, 07:46 PM~15032298
> *that suck's,go lower guy!
> *


X-2.... :biggrin: YOU MIGHT WANT TO OPEN THE REAR WHEEL WELL JUST A BIT MORE . TOO SHOW MORE RIM.  LOOKING GOOD BROTHER.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 *SICK!!!!* :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....tryin not to let down the big doggs..... :biggrin:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thats bad ass when do u plan on having that done??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 9 2009, 09:24 PM~15034014
> *Thanks fellas....tryin not to let down the big doggs..... :biggrin:
> *


You build them, You make them, You paint them... That's a true builder to me. You will never let us down bro. Rides are looking Mike.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THat is looking bad ass bro!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15034085
> *You build them, You make them, You paint them... That's a true builder to me. You will never let us down bro.  Rides are looking Mike.  Keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks, I really appreciate it. Just doing my best to learn all the little secrets you veterans have. Appreciate the kind word everyone. 

Gonna do all I can to have this one ready for Victorville.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 9 2009, 08:30 PM~15030620
> *Still chuggin along....found the wheels that I'm going with, now I just have to completely redo the tub and make them fit....
> 
> 
> ...



looks sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 10 2009, 01:49 AM~15035881
> *looks sick homie  :thumbsup:
> *


X10


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro ..lookin smooth im liking that shit ... :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it guys.....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

48 looking good Mike.....u gonna make the Route 66 show?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks AL. Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...

I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRADULATIONS!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2009, 05:51 PM~15070965
> *Thanks AL.  Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...
> 
> I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....
> ...


congrats homie..... thats a shitload of foil work in that interior


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 13 2009, 10:12 PM~15072923
> *CONGRADULATIONS!!
> *


X2 thats a sweet 59 bro sorry about the confusion bro  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks AL. Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...

I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....









[/quote]

CONGRATS!! Car looks hot!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

x2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 14 2009, 05:51 AM~15070965
> *Thanks AL.  Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...
> 
> I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....
> ...


Congrats its a nice one


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> CONGRADULATIONS!!


Appreciate it



> congrats homie..... thats a shitload of foil work in that interior


Deff Is, but it makes a world of difference....When done right, the 59 interior is one of my favs....



> X2 thats a sweet 59 bro sorry about the confusion bro  :biggrin:


Thanks, and no big deal.



> Thanks AL. Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...
> 
> I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....


CONGRATS!! Car looks hot!!  
[/quote]

Thanks J, trying to catch up to you... :biggrin: 



> x2


 :biggrin: 



> Congrats its a nice one


Thanks....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2009, 08:51 PM~15070965
> *Thanks AL.  Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...
> 
> I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....
> ...


Congrats on the award, I was supposed to be off Sat, but had some work carryover from Friday, so had to go in to finish.

Bring your 48 over to Rogers after your Vacation, maybe get together for some build time, I need to get back on my 40 truck.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2009, 08:51 PM~15070965
> *Thanks AL.  Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...
> 
> I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2009, 10:51 PM~15070965
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Well deserved homie! Thats a sweet build all around including the interior!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Appreciate it. 

Al, we deff have to get together. I was talking with Roger the other day and we were thinking sometime in October.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrat's on the award bro. That ride should of taken a few others also.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 15 2009, 04:04 PM~15090405
> *Congrat's on the award bro. That ride should of taken a few others also.
> *


I thought so.... :biggrin: Appreciate the props....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: CONGRATZ BRO!!


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

congrats bro car looks bad


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quick updates...

























Trunk is all Jambed out..

















Also found the wheels I needed for this project, will hopefully get it finished out here also...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 28 2009, 12:44 AM~15204046
> *Quick updates...
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAMN. That stuff is gangster.Im lovin it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0  VERY NICE MIKE!! BADASS


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:worship:, you got some badass builds man. that dually looks sick with them rims. cant wait to see what you do with that one.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey mike that 48 ford looks sick ass fuck bro (it is a 48 right) cant wait to see that done bro wat color ur going on it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 27 2009, 10:44 PM~15204046
> *Quick updates...
> 
> 
> ...


Models look smooth!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 27 2009, 10:44 PM~15204046
> *Quick updates...
> 
> 
> ...



looking good Mike, welcome back from Vacation.......... now get ready for Victorville!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 28 2009, 05:55 AM~15205224
> *looking good Mike, welcome back from Vacation.......... now get ready for Victorville!!!!
> *


Trust me, I'm gonna be putting in some work....I have to keep up with all you guys.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Those are some badass builds.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2009, 04:51 PM~15205799
> *Those are some badass builds.
> *



^ X2


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 27 2009, 11:44 PM~15204046
> *Quick updates...
> 
> 
> ...


The 48 looks awesome.
That box dime crewcab dually is goin' to be sik when its done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea!! You got the crew cab back out again!! Cant wait to see what else you do to it. And the 48 is looking bad ass!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2009, 03:51 PM~15205799
> *Those are some badass builds.
> *



x-2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good Mike. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Sep 28 2009, 11:29 AM~15207862
> *Looking good Mike.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x10


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:41 AM~8419129
> *so im not the only one with a curse... :0
> 
> EVERY TIME i try and build either a 57 nomad, or belair.... something happens :angry:
> *


 dont say that..I have 3 nomads and pauncho1969's Bel-air
and i am not starting anyone anytime soon....I am already slow as fu#^,
as it is ...but the biggest problem I can foresee is I hate the bel-air's without skirts.
A nomad without skirts I can tollerate...but i bel-air? I cant see it unless its a lowrod... Do you have anymore pictures of the 58 trunk? or just more picture of the 58 period. and do you make your own pumps? like the pumps on the 63?


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

That 48 is fuckin impressive ! :0 That is some sick work and skills homie :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Zed....

Progress...First time ever doing a frame and a full pan...

So far....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2009, 07:27 PM~15335606
> *Thanks Zed....
> 
> Progress...First time ever doing a frame and a full pan...
> ...


Frame work looks awesome.Great job.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn thats bad ass.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam shoulda thought to do something like this to lay mine out, might have been easier LOL :biggrin: . Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Deff isn't easier this way....thanks for the compliments fellas.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice work man!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good mike d, i sent you a pm....did you get it?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good Michael.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2009, 06:27 PM~15335606
> *Thanks Zed....
> 
> Progress...First time ever doing a frame and a full pan...
> ...


Looks really clean, well made!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 12 2009, 07:08 PM~15338225
> *Looks really clean, well made!!
> *


x-2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it guys. So many people in here are stepping up their game and I'm just trying to do the same.

I hope to have this done by Nov. 21st. show. More updates tonight hopefully.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

IT'S LOOKIN SICK HOMIE!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2009, 09:27 PM~15335606
> *Thanks Zed....
> 
> Progress...First time ever doing a frame and a full pan...
> ...



What size styrene are you using on that frame? Looks perfect.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK FRAME WORK BRO!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 13 2009, 08:44 AM~15340911
> *What size styrene are you using on that frame? Looks perfect.
> *


Thanks again guys, I really appreciate the kind words.

I'll post the size styrene tonight that I'm using. I have to check the package.

It looked dead on to me too.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2009, 08:27 PM~15335606
> *Thanks Zed....
> 
> Progress...First time ever doing a frame and a full pan...
> ...



mad props to you homie.looks VERY intricate and detail oriented.I wish you the best on this build cause you deserve it!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks man....appreciate it.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn, That's sweet. May I ask how you arked the styrene?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Jesus man, dats alot of werk...good werk too!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK MIKE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn mike that frame looks fricken crazy bro is it for the 48 ford ur doing or another built. yeah how did u ark the styrene on that frame bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Alot of nice work in here ! Keep it going can't wait to see the 48 complete !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys..

For the styrene, I just bend it. Once it's bent into the right position, you slightly heat it and hold it in place and once it cools, it's good. Not too hard to do. I also drill out where every piece of styrene matches up and add a plastic rod inside the pieces to add strength to the seams. Little trick I saw Biggs do.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 15 2009, 09:45 AM~15364000
> *Thanks guys..
> 
> For the styrene, I just bend it.  Once it's bent into the right position, you slightly heat it and hold it in place and once it cools, it's good.  Not too hard to do.  I also drill out where every piece of styrene matches up and add a plastic rod inside the pieces to add strength to the seams.  Little trick I saw Biggs do.
> *


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just some progress....trying to get this finished by Victorville...

Body is 99% done...


























Sorry for the crappy cell phone pix

Comments welcomed as always..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks killer bro.How's the 48 coming along?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks great Mike, but finished for Victorville....lol U know that's kinda rushing it. Take ur time and bring that thing out next year.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Updates.....getting there...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin killer homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 12 2009, 11:10 PM~15652096
> *rides r lookin killer homie
> *


x2. Badass work bro.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2009, 11:08 PM~15652082
> *Updates.....getting there...
> not bad,i think u can do better guy! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it guys....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2009, 08:51 PM~15070965
> *Thanks AL.  Route 66 is a no go for me...Gonna be on vacation for both that one and the Cruzin for a Cure...gonna try to have some new stuff for Victorville though...
> 
> I got luck at the Lakewood show over the weekend....took Best Interior with the 59....
> ...


this was one of my fav's from Nov 1st show..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....the 59 is retired now.....gotta get some new stuff finished for this next year....don't know how many I'll get done though...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's getting there....still a long way to go..


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave: lookin good mike :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

plymouth looks sick mike


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 30 2009, 10:17 PM~15829644
> *plymouth looks sick mike
> *


X 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

any idea on color yet?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 30 2009, 11:17 PM~15829644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys....not sure on the color yet.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

plymouth is sick mike! keep up the good work bro!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 30 2009, 09:54 PM~15829349
> *It's getting there....still a long way to go..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that looks badass mike cant wait till u put sum color on it


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

is that all you got done on your vacation??? :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 3 2009, 12:40 AM~15855919
> *is that all you got done on your vacation??? :0
> *


I didn't work on models at all during my vacation. I worked on the house and spent time with the girls in my life.....now back to the bench... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 3 2009, 08:11 AM~15856990
> *I didn't work on models at all during my vacation.  I worked on the house and spent time with the girls in my life.....now back to the bench...    :biggrin:
> *



Damn tha's messed up. U had Marcus and Roger over, but didn't invite me over!!
Guess it's ok. U neeeded ur alone time with them.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

6 pages back.......

Just pluggin away on this 41

All Jambed up, dash fitted, bench seat chopped way down below the window line and reshaped....onto the trunk and door panels....


















































I love how the lines have come out on this ride....


















I know, lots of pix...I like taking um....I'm trying to get this one wrapped up, but this car is taking a long time....

Here are the mods so far for this car:

Chopped Roof
Sectioned Body
Body Dropped Interior
All opening Doors, Trunk & hinged hood
Suicide Doors
Shaved Everything
Wide body fenders and running boards
Raised fenders
Skirts
Stretched the front and rear
Slightly sloped front window
Everything is jambed 

and remember, here is what I started with....










Comments always welcomed. Thanks for looking.........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

VERY NICE WORK BRO! IT'S TAKING A WHILE BUT, I'M SURE IT'LL BE WORTH IT WHEN IT'S DONE.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 22 2009, 12:39 AM~16055175
> *VERY NICE WORK BRO! IT'S TAKING A WHILE BUT, I'M SURE IT'LL BE WORTH IT WHEN IT'S DONE.
> *


x2. That thing is badass!!! Keep it up and the more pics the better.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

very inspiring work mike... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the props fella.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

great work mike!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice Michael.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 21 2009, 11:57 PM~16055299
> *x2.  That thing is badass!!!  Keep it up and the more pics the better.
> *


 X3 and x2 on the pics keep them coming


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.....


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SICK PLY BRO.... THAT IS ONE BAD BUILD....!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Dec 22 2009, 06:26 PM~16061851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and me both. This is one of those builds I'm excited about, but it's taking forever. I'm ready for an easy build.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thought I'd replay these for the guys in Drag-Low that are struggling with hinges. The best advise I can giv is don't be discouraged from peoples comments. Hinges require A LOT of practice to not only build, but mount so the doors open and close straight. You also really hav to pay attenton to what a real door jamb looks like to ensure that you build it correctly.

It also requires using small wire and tubing so that the interior fits back in and so that you can mount the door panels. If anyone has any questions ask away. I learned a lot from Roger ( Tribal Dogg ) om how to build and align them.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man nice work ! Alot of custom touches in this build !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Mini, means a lot comin from you. I'm deff not a fast builder, but I do all I can to try new stuff on every build and get better. I've been building now nearly 23 years and there is still something to learn.

A lot of guys think they can jump into this hobby and do it all after a few weeks, months or years and talk like they are the best. All well it's actually a little comical.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2009, 08:34 AM~16077196
> *Thanks Mini, means a lot comin from you. I'm deff not a fast builder, but I do all I can to try new stuff on every build and get better.  I've been building now nearly 23 years and there is still something to learn.
> 
> A lot of guys think they can jump into this hobby and do it all after a few weeks, months or years and talk like they are the best. All well it's actually a little comical.
> *




:werd:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 30 2009, 10:54 PM~15829349
> *It's getting there....still a long way to go..
> 
> *


but what a long way already done ! :0 that's fuckin radical !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where u been Mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just working on things as I can.....

Like this for the Minitruck Magazine Build off...










Thanks also Zed....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2010, 08:14 AM~16718808
> *Just working on things as I can.....
> 
> Like this for the Minitruck Magazine Build off...
> ...



:cheesy: Looks good ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 25 2010, 01:14 AM~16718808
> *Just working on things as I can.....
> 
> Like this for the Minitruck Magazine Build off...
> ...



I love that stance homie . Keep us posted.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2009, 10:27 AM~16077100
> *Thought I'd replay these for the guys in Drag-Low that are struggling with hinges. The best advise I can giv is don't be discouraged from peoples comments. Hinges require A LOT of practice to not only build, but mount so the doors open and close straight. You also really hav to pay attenton to what a real door jamb looks like to ensure that you build it correctly.
> 
> It also requires using small wire and tubing so that the interior fits back in and so that you can mount the door panels.  If anyone has any questions ask away. I learned a lot from Roger ( Tribal Dogg ) om how to build and align them.
> ...







amazing work. 10 stars


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Feb 25 2010, 02:58 AM~16719957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

where did you get those wheels


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 28 2010, 11:02 PM~16756458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Diecast.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 1 2010, 11:21 PM~16765770
> *Diecast.
> *


fron what diecast


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a maisto tow truck is what ive seen them on at a local gas station.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks homie... im on my way to walmart in a few mins


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 5 2010, 11:57 PM~16811484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS GONNA LOOK SWEET MIKE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2010, 03:57 AM~16811484
> *
> 
> 
> ...






this thing is gonna be sweet! sick work so far bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Mar 6 2010, 01:40 PM~16813918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying....deff wanna get this one in the Mag....we will see.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

truck looks good Mike. I'm thinking a bright pink with a white roof.....










:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2009, 09:27 AM~16077100
> *Thought I'd replay these for the guys in Drag-Low that are struggling with hinges. The best advise I can giv is don't be discouraged from peoples comments. Hinges require A LOT of practice to not only build, but mount so the doors open and close straight. You also really hav to pay attenton to what a real door jamb looks like to ensure that you build it correctly.
> 
> It also requires using small wire and tubing so that the interior fits back in and so that you can mount the door panels.  If anyone has any questions ask away. I learned a lot from Roger ( Tribal Dogg ) om how to build and align them.
> ...



update? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 29 2010, 09:37 PM~17040544
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A SLAMMER ? IT DONT LOOK LIKE IT . LETS SEE THE FRAME ,
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MIKE.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 30 2010, 04:56 PM~17047195
> *IS THIS A SLAMMER ? IT DONT LOOK LIKE IT . LETS SEE THE FRAME ,
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MIKE.....
> *


No slammer....all fram and suspension...modified stock frame, it's a replica i'm doing, check the Minitrucking build off thread...

Thanks for the props.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2010, 04:23 PM~17047434
> *No slammer....all fram and suspension...modified stock frame, it's a replica i'm doing, check the Minitrucking build off thread...
> 
> Thanks for the props.
> *


i didnt think youd do it that easy . its a really bad ass build , mike . keep us posted on progress .


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 3 2010, 09:12 AM~17084683
> *i didnt think youd do it that easy . its a really bad ass build , mike . keep us posted on progress .
> *



X2! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2010, 01:37 AM~17040544
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to be great !!looks sweet so far !! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62+Apr 3 2010, 09:12 AM~17084683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary....appreciate it.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 30 2010, 07:37 AM~17040544
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Got my eyes on this Truck...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Soon............collecting parts for both rides....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ct go wrong with those rims..on the primered one. I got a few sets of those...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides r lookin good Mike....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17311089
> *Soon............collecting parts for both rides....
> 
> 
> ...



Rides lookin' mean in this pic dogg...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.....trying to get some things wrapped up...I wanna start a few lowrider projects...but gotta get these out of the way first.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 26 2010, 07:33 PM~17311089
> *Soon............collecting parts for both rides....
> 
> 
> ...


good, Mike. You're gonna have some time to get those done with the late sleepless nights coming up for you... :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 26 2010, 09:33 PM~17311089
> *Soon............collecting parts for both rides....
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good bro !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 26 2010, 09:01 PM~17313464
> *Thanks fellas.....trying to get some things wrapped up...I wanna start a few lowrider projects...but gotta get these out of the way first.
> *


Buids are lookin good mike can't wait to see your upcoming lolo builds


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i dig the way this is looking, cant wait for this one,looking good bro !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 27 2010, 05:55 PM~17316819
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 30 2009, 10:54 PM~15829349
> *It's getting there....still a long way to go..
> 
> 
> ...



this is gunna look killer when its done


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2010, 08:17 PM~17483392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VEEERY NICE BRO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2010, 08:17 PM~17483392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5: lol


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ONE OF MY FAVORITES MK!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 14 2010, 05:17 AM~17483392
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RAG.... :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.....I need to get some stuff finished....This will be a big year for me as I have like 7-10 rides that will be finished....just need to get through the stages of a new born.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

cant wait to c them bro :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

man you got some cool builds gowing on


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Chris..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 14 2010, 01:51 PM~17490351
> *man you got some cool builds gowing on
> *


X2!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: your a beast mike!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2010, 07:33 PM~17533374
> *:wow: your a beast mike!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2010, 07:17 PM~17483392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS SWEET MIKE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

WHATS UP MIKE ALWAYS GREAT WORK BRO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

48-57 Chevy Pick Ups are my favorite rides....I'd love to own a 1:1 of a 50 Chevy some day.....

For now I've been collecting them and here is what I've picked up in the last few months....









48 Chevy COE Crew Cab Car Hauler








50 GMC Pick Up - Got this from 408








48 Chevy COE Delivery Van








50 Chevy Custom Smoothster








48 Chevy COE








50 Chevy Suburban








50 Chevy Crew Cab Pick Up








50 Chevy Pannel








55 Chevy Crew Cab Pick Up









Each one came with interior bucket, frame, extra seats etc....I have 2 AMT stock kits, but now I just need to get some more and get busy.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

dam bro those are all badass :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 11 2010, 03:28 AM~17748904
> *dam bro those are all badass  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2! cant wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2010, 08:17 PM~17483392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damm I wish I build this clean!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Hydro...you can, you just gotta slow down....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

tHAT DELIVERY VAN IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2010, 01:01 AM~17745421
> *48-57 Chevy Pick Ups are my favorite rides....I'd love to own a 1:1 of a 50 Chevy some day.....
> 
> For now I've been collecting them and here is what I've picked up in the last few months....
> ...


now thats a sweet collection of 50's! wow..... :wow: lots  a loot there......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2010, 12:01 AM~17745421
> *48-57 Chevy Pick Ups are my favorite rides....I'd love to own a 1:1 of a 50 Chevy some day.....
> 
> For now I've been collecting them and here is what I've picked up in the last few months....
> ...



:wow: :wow: alot of nice projects


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I ran this through Photoshop to brighten it a bit...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jun 10 2010, 06:31 PM~17753001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks great.....appreciate it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 11 2010, 08:07 AM~17758396
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Fell free to do that on ANY of my pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll hook it up for you bro. You did an awesome job on all of them; they deserve to shine like the sun!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....appreciate it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That 61 is clean as hell. Them resins are gonna be dope too. Love them cab overs and that del van.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alot of nice 50 chevys id like to have one of each lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass truck score you got man...


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hey bro u dont have a extra windshield for a 1950 chevy pickup pm me.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 2 2010, 01:07 PM~17946406
> *hey bro u dont have a extra windshield for a 1950 chevy pickup pm me.
> *


I don't ..... sorry

Thanks everyone else for the comments.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

11 Pages back...not a lot of building time with the new baby....

Here is a little something I'm working on...Almost ready for paint...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2010, 12:01 AM~17745421
> *48-57 Chevy Pick Ups are my favorite rides....I'd love to own a 1:1 of a 50 Chevy some day.....
> 
> For now I've been collecting them and here is what I've picked up in the last few months....
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, im glad i didnt build my resto mod camaro..it has the same damn rims as that! 

looks good otherwise man!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 22 2010, 10:03 PM~18638731
> *haha, im glad i didnt build my resto mod camaro..it has the same damn rims as that!
> 
> looks good otherwise man!
> *


you could still do it...these wheels are similar but a lot of work went into staggering them both by width and height.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

11 Pages back...not a lot of building time with the new baby....

Here is a little something I'm working on...Almost ready for paint...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 23 2010, 08:22 AM~18640493
> *11 Pages back...not a lot of building time with the new baby....
> 
> Here is a little something I'm working on...Almost ready for paint...
> ...


nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good mkd


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks pretty mean. Can't wait to see some color on it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 23 2010, 05:22 AM~18640493
> *11 Pages back...not a lot of building time with the new baby....
> 
> Here is a little something I'm working on...Almost ready for paint...
> ...


Nice Mike, I like the stance :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 23 2010, 07:22 AM~18640493
> *11 Pages back...not a lot of building time with the new baby....
> 
> Here is a little something I'm working on...Almost ready for paint...
> ...


love the rims.were did they come from?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll see if I can post some pix on how I did them....Pain in the neck, but they look good when they are done....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that camaro looks good the wheels look alot better like that


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Good to see you back at the table, we been here at the chop shop knocking them out.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 23 2010, 09:18 PM~18648145
> *Good to see you back at the table, we been here at the chop shop knocking them out.
> *


I know you have, I need to get over there. Just waiting for the baby to sleep a little more at night, right now I'm exhausted, she's still waking up like every 2 hours.

I'm hoping to have 2-3 rides ready for Victorville...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Camaro looks nice bro... Rims fit it perfect...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ready for clear....


















Trying to get some things ready for Victorville...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

IS THAT GREEN OR GREY????? LOOKING GOOD BRO........


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's Grey


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Assembly Time


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good mike


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 17 2010, 07:31 PM~18833050
> *Ready for clear....
> 
> 
> ...


super clean ,perfect foil.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 5 2010, 09:52 AM~18993969
> *Assembly Time
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 5 2010, 11:34 PM~18999332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lovely !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Interior done. One week left to finish. 

















Bright so you can see the gauges


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 11 2010, 10:47 PM~19048411
> *Interior done. One week left to finish.
> 
> 
> ...


 EXTREMELY WELL DETAILED..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great so far man!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Very nice mike hope u get it done on time :x:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 12 2010, 10:22 AM~19051379
> *Very nice mike hope u get it done on time :x:
> *


It will be close, but we will see. You coming down?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

HURRY UP FOO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's very CLEAN bro !!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 12 2010, 07:47 AM~19048411
> *Interior done. One week left to finish.
> 
> 
> ...



Top Class work .


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 11 2010, 10:47 PM~19048411
> *Interior done. One week left to finish.
> 
> 
> ...




DAMM THATS CLEAN!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas...updates on Monday night.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

excellent work mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finished it and made it to the show. This is my first finished kit in over a year. Didn't take anything at the show but I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 21 2010, 11:08 PM~19129684
> *Finished it and made it to the show. This is my first finished kit in over a year. Didn't take anything at the show but I'm happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> ...


classy and viscous at the same time.. awesome car man.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 22 2010, 01:34 AM~19129865
> *classy and viscous at the same time.. awesome car man.
> *


X2, I'd cruze that thing all day.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 22 2010, 01:45 AM~19129944
> *X2, I'd cruze that thing all day.
> *



X 3


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks great


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 22 2010, 01:08 AM~19129684
> *Finished it and made it to the show. This is my first finished kit in over a year. Didn't take anything at the show but I'm happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick camaro great job.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 22 2010, 01:08 AM~19129684
> *Finished it and made it to the show. This is my first finished kit in over a year. Didn't take anything at the show but I'm happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you guys. I'll try to get better picks up tonight.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is my 1st and ONLY finished build for 2010. This year has been a very hectic one for me with having our 2nd child and doing a lot of work on our house....

1969 Camero 

Hinged Hood - All Bumpers are shaved, all molding are shaved, front and rear is roll panned, handles shaved, emblems shaved. Entire body was reworked.


























20" & 22" staggered real 3 piece wheels that I made from 3 sets of wheels









Photo-etch License Plate Frame, Camero Logos

















Photo-etch Steering Wheel, Dash Kit, Seat belts, Keys, Burl Wood steering wheel and center console inserts, Hot rod gauge inserts with photo-etch surround, photo-etch speaker covers, window cranks & pedals

















Polished Aluminum Link Bars and Bagged Rear end, Aluminum Exhaust and Mufflers, Photo-etch Disc Brakes, Aluminum Calipers & plumbed, Mini Tub in rear for wheels, front bagged, Aluminum Calipers and Photo Etch Disc Brakes









































Aluminum Pulleys, Distributor, Alternator, Valve Covers, Air Cleaners & fittings, Steel Braided Hoses, Fuel Lines, Oil Dip Stick, Custom Made Radiator with Steel Mesh, Photo-etch Electric Fan, Photo-etch Alternator Brackets, Aluminum Core Support Brackets, Shaved Fire Wall & Core Support, Hinged Hood

























I know that's a lot of pictures, but that's how I learn. I always appreciate when other people post a lot of pics and I hope it helps others as well.

Thanks for looking and comments are always welcome, good or bad...

Happy building in 2011 everyone.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that build is spectacular ! Nothin short of a museum piece !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS MIKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 14 2010, 01:54 AM~19320878
> *Homie that build is spectacular ! Nothin short of a museum piece !
> *



x-2 homie , very sick work


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Mike has always been one of the cleanest most DETAILED builder on this site!
It came out badass,but u know this... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that camaro is too sick..................i cant belive that didnt place? either the competition is tight, or them judges didnt know what they were looking at  

either way, this car is fly......... love all the detail, and it shows how much time and money goes into some of these cars!


great work bro!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I always enjoy looking through this thread. Great work bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 13 2010, 10:54 PM~19320878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, it's always a learning experience diggin through your thread..thanks.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Some people can buil 32 models a year some can't but like they say quality over quantity  . Great job as alway mike :thumbsup:. 



> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 14 2010, 05:07 AM~19322225
> *Mike has always been one of the cleanest most DETAILED builder on this site!
> It came out badass,but u know this...  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 13 2010, 09:21 PM~19320530
> *Here is my 1st and ONLY finished build for 2010.  This year has been a very hectic one for me with having our 2nd child and doing a lot of work on our house....
> 
> 1969 Camero
> ...




VERY NICE BRO!!! :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 14 2010, 08:45 AM~19322893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jimbo...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 13 2010, 09:21 PM~19320530
> *Here is my 1st and ONLY finished build for 2010.  This year has been a very hectic one for me with having our 2nd child and doing a lot of work on our house....
> 
> 1969 Camero
> ...


damn mike the maro looks fucken sweet bro nice n clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That has to be one of the cleanest '69 Camaros I've seen in a long time! I love everything about it because it all looks so "right"  . All the work you put into it really shows which leads me to...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Camaro came out really nice! Always enjoy looking through your thread...


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 13 2010, 11:21 PM~19320530
> *Here is my 1st and ONLY finished build for 2010.  This year has been a very hectic one for me with having our 2nd child and doing a lot of work on our house....
> 
> 1969 Camero
> ...



SUPER CLEAN WORK MIKE ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE. I SAW THE CAR IN PERSON AT THE VICTORVILE SHOW .


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 13 2010, 10:21 PM~19320530
> *Here is my 1st and ONLY finished build for 2010.  This year has been a very hectic one for me with having our 2nd child and doing a lot of work on our house....
> 
> 1969 Camero
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 14 2010, 03:11 PM~19325633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that means a lot...I build for me and what I like, but I am humbled by others enjoying what I do, thank you.



> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 14 2010, 08:37 PM~19328524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.....you made it a tuff class with your build...congrats on your win...

Thanks Big AL, I think we both went through a lot of life change this year, all for the better....now lets have fun and get some builds finished up...Looking forward to our build off.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man, but why did you not detail the fuel and brake lines on the frame?? With all that other detail you added is why I was wondering.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

SUPER CLEAN BRO! MY KIND OF RIDE! EXCELENT DETAIL ON THE WHOLE CAR FROM TOP TO BOTTOM AND INTERIOR AND MOTOR WOW. :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is super sick homie badass detail work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Needs more colored wires in the engine bay. 
 you know what I mean :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Dec 15 2010, 09:40 AM~19332631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean...I should of used a RAINBOW of wire colors and put them EVERYWHERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah. That's how you get your car into a magazine.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 15 2010, 01:00 PM~19333280
> *Thanks.  I was going for a more clean look.  If you notice the wiring in the engine bay is to a minimal and I only did the details like lines etc on thing that would stick out, like the rear axle....My goal was to do a more Chip Foose like build and not have to many wires and colors everywhere...Thanks for the compliment though...you do an awesome job on all the Street Rod/Street Machines you build, you inspired me to do that style here.
> *


Ahhh well that make since. I know you don't get to build much, but when you do you knock em outta the park.  And thanks!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 15 2010, 11:32 AM~19333514
> *Ahhh well that make since. I know you don't get to build much, but when you do you knock em outta the park.      And thanks!!
> *


Thanks...appreciate it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 14 2010, 12:21 AM~19320530
> *Here is my 1st and ONLY finished build for 2010.  This year has been a very hectic one for me with having our 2nd child and doing a lot of work on our house....
> 
> 1969 Camero
> ...


very nice work..car looks great...an great attension to deatail as well..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Very nice detail. Gotta love a clean built Camaro. :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Camaro is hot bro. You gotta be proud of that one. Greatly detailed EVERYTHING. I may be hitting you up for some pointers on for my engines real soon..


----------



## bigkev_21 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2010, 01:01 AM~17745421
> *48-57 Chevy Pick Ups are my favorite rides....I'd love to own a 1:1 of a 50 Chevy some day.....
> 
> For now I've been collecting them and here is what I've picked up in the last few months....
> ...


did u resin these


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

That camaro is sick mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 16 2010, 07:47 AM~19341730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it Ulices...This year I'm gonna do my best to finally use the airbrush and learn some of the skills that you have picked up...I wanna give some of you guys a run for your money with the lo lo's, but feel that my paint is lacking on them...Single color paint just isn't cutting it with Lo Lo's anymore....Thanks for the props, Always appreciate it.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY LIL BROTHERS........

MERRY CHRISTMAS MCBA....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 13 2010, 07:21 PM~19320530
> *Here is my 1st and ONLY finished build for 2010.  This year has been a very hectic one for me with having our 2nd child and doing a lot of work on our house....
> 
> 1969 Camero
> ...


sick build homie.... MCBA needs to come back out strong in 2011... a lot of us had a rough year with family problems and or additions.... keep up the sick work...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 12:19 AM~19416102
> *sick build homie.... MCBA needs to come back out strong in 2011... a lot of us had a rough year with family problems and or additions.... keep up the sick work...
> *


Thanks Rollin....I agree, this needs to be an MCBA year....a lot of us kinda fell off with a lot going on, You, Me, Smallz, RaiderPride, BiggDee and I know I'm missing others, but we all gotta do some stuff this year. My goal this year it to complete 4-6 full customs show builds....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 25 2010, 07:05 AM~19417537
> *Thanks Rollin....I agree, this needs to be an MCBA year....a lot of us kinda fell off with a lot going on, You, Me, Smallz, RaiderPride, BiggDee and I know I'm missing others, but we all gotta do some stuff this year.  My goal this year it to complete 4-6 full customs show builds....
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been wanting to do this for a while. I originally built this kit roughly 13-15 years ago.

Before

































Progress as of tonight. Going for full show custom

















Thanks for looking. Opinions, suggestions and comments always welcomed.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2011, 11:11 PM~19507918
> *I've been wanting to do this for a while. I originally built this kit roughly 13-15 years ago.
> 
> Before
> ...


That looks badass from its original stage :wow:. Cant wait to c how this one turns out bro :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 5 2011, 12:15 AM~19507940
> *That looks badass from its original stage  :wow:. Cant wait to c how this one turns out bro  :cheesy:
> *


x2 i like the reshaped fenders in front and molded skirts in rear


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Wes and KY...appreciate it. I'm hoping to come up with some just completly different here, but I also want this to be a somewhat quick build.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2011, 08:14 AM~19509167
> *Thanks Wes and KY...appreciate it.  I'm hoping to come up with some just completly different here, but I also want this to be a somewhat quick build.
> *



Lol. What's a quick build?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2011, 03:11 AM~19507918
> *I've been wanting to do this for a while. I originally built this kit roughly 13-15 years ago.
> 
> Before
> ...





:wow: yea the old build was sick..................... i love this thread............ you bring alot of good ideas to the table for all of us to try! i like that!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2011, 12:11 AM~19507918
> *I've been wanting to do this for a while. I originally built this kit roughly 13-15 years ago.
> 
> Before
> ...


i love the look on this thing. And the newer progress i cant wait to see what ya add to it. Very cool build


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 5 2011, 01:43 PM~19511541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Slammed


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 5 2011, 12:11 AM~19507918
> *I've been wanting to do this for a while. I originally built this kit roughly 13-15 years ago.
> 
> Before
> ...


 :wow: That trucks insane, what else you gunna do to it?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

thats sick bro nice concept :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2011, 01:46 AM~19518059
> *thats sick bro nice concept  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i thought it was bad as to begin with....cant wait to see you take it to the next level!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moze+Jan 5 2011, 10:52 PM~19517544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I liked it to begin with, but I did it when I was so young, before I knew how to shave things and mold things with glue and accelerator, so I used crappy putty that shrunk after paint and all the lines showed shadows again. You couldn't see them in pics. I was gonna start a new kit and some similar ideas, but I decided to just start fresh.

Thanks for the compliments.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

4 sets of Masterpieces Wheels....Now I can put in some work on some lowriders...thanks again Armando


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin baller :0


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

SE VALE :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I look forward to great things from this thread!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AHHHH SHIT MIKE!!! NICE SCORE! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2011, 11:11 PM~19507918
> *I've been wanting to do this for a while. I originally built this kit roughly 13-15 years ago.
> 
> Before
> ...


I like this right here :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2011, 12:47 PM~19531938
> *AHHHH SHIT MIKE!!! NICE SCORE! :biggrin:
> *




X2 bro dam... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 4 2011, 11:11 PM~19507918
> *I've been wanting to do this for a while. I originally built this kit roughly 13-15 years ago.
> 
> Before
> ...




OOOoooo shit... The before build looked sweet but now I cant wait to see how you freak it NOW... :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Jan 7 2011, 08:03 AM~19529412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope to do something completly different.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2011, 03:47 PM~19531938
> *AHHHH SHIT MIKE!!! NICE SCORE! :biggrin:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Progress


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 8 2011, 12:38 PM~19539093
> *Progress
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 8 2011, 09:38 AM~19539093
> *Progress
> 
> 
> ...


this things lookin badass bro.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good at first i liked the original bed but i like where its goin. is it gonna have any type of tailgate? would make a sick tow truck lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 8 2011, 09:48 AM~19539160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks nit will have a tailgate. Hopefully more to come tonight.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Progress for tonight.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck is lookin good mike


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 9 2011, 07:35 AM~19546140
> *truck is lookin good mike
> *



x2 bro! I LOVE how you dropped those front fenders down! :wow: Makes it look MEAN!! Nice work as usual


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 6 2011, 10:36 PM~19527397
> *4 sets of Masterpieces Wheels....Now I can put in some work on some lowriders...thanks again Armando
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LUCKY!!! whats the charge for 1 set of wheels from mondo?!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jan 9 2011, 04:35 AM~19546140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the Tires, Front Rings, Back Rings and Hubs it's like $45.00 a set + shipping.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2011, 04:48 AM~19545883
> *Progress for tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's some nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

X2
Starting to take shape looks awesome,good work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Jan 9 2011, 11:04 AM~19547199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finally got the bench all cleaned up. Here are the projects I'm focusing on to get wrapped up for 2011


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

just loving that 55 and 58 bro!  Nice lookin work area!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOOKING REAL GOOD MKD, MY FAV. IS THE 55 PICK UP CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED! :0


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Feb 19 2011, 09:07 AM~19908985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Trying to keep up with you Damaged :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

good to see u at the bench building again...


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the tucks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Finally got the bench all cleaned up. Here are the projects I'm focusing on to get wrapped up for 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2011, 09:03 AM~19908964
> *Finally got the bench all cleaned up. Here are the projects I'm focusing on to get wrapped up for 2011
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're just trying to make me feel guilty!! Lol

Good to see you working on the truck again.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2011, 09:03 AM~19908964
> *Finally got the bench all cleaned up. Here are the projects I'm focusing on to get wrapped up for 2011
> 
> 
> ...


 so this is Dr. Frankenstein laboratory? Damm its all neat and organized..
and on the operating table we see his five monsters... 
ohh shit... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> good to see u at the bench building again...


Trying....Time is deff limited.



> I like the tucks! :thumbsup:


Thanks



> > Finally got the bench all cleaned up. Here are the projects I'm focusing on to get wrapped up for 2011
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> You gotta get one, the resin one is super cheap on Ebay and then you just got do a hack job to make one.
> OR YOU COULD JUST SELL ME YOUR'S WHEN ITS DONE...LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> > You gotta get one, the resin one is super cheap on Ebay and then you just got do a hack job to make one.
> > OR YOU COULD JUST SELL ME YOUR'S WHEN ITS DONE...LOL.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't sell any builds...too much work that go into them to sell them... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 21 2011, 02:43 PM~19923792
> *Unfortunately I don't sell any builds...too much work that go into them to sell them...   :biggrin:
> *


i here that brother!!! ive been selling off my older builds just tomake room for my new stuff... but i couldnt sell my new ones either..but the real truth is id sell any of mine if the price was tight... :biggrin: like ya said to much time/money an work into them. 
ive been paying attention to how all you guys have been cutting an fitting them...ill get one built one of these days.. thanks for you guys who drew the map.. :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice wips bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 12:46 PM~19923811
> *i here that brother!!! ive been selling off my older builds just tomake room for my new stuff... but i couldnt sell my new ones either..but the real truth is id sell any of mine if the price was tight... :biggrin:  like ya said to much time/money an work into them.
> ive been paying attention to how all you guys have been cutting an fitting them...ill get one built one of these days.. thanks for you guys who drew the map.. :cheesy:
> *


Price won't be right... :biggrin: 

You deff gotta build you one when you get a second. The resin one is like $10-$15 and you will spend a few hours to get it to fit. Heck, you did it with your elco's.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 22 2011, 09:16 AM~19931286
> *Price won't be right... :biggrin:
> 
> You deff gotta build you one when you get a second.  The resin one is like $10-$15 and you will spend a few hours to get it to fit.  Heck, you did it with your elco's.
> *


yeah i know...lol...im just lazy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ill get one going one of these days..  as soon as my other 100 projects are dione....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 01:01 PM~19909601
> *so this is Dr. Frankenstein laboratory? Damm its all neat and organized..
> and on the operating table we see his five monsters...
> ohh shit... :biggrin:
> *



Well put homie! Killa projects !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 22 2011, 08:19 AM~19931527
> *yeah i know...lol...im just lazy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ill get one going one of these days..   as soon as my other 100 projects are dione....lol... :biggrin:
> *


LAZY......you gotta do it while you can. I started having kids almost 4 years ago and now we have 2 and will be trying for another at the end of the year. Since then I've only finished like 6-8 builds. I wish I had more time for building, but being the Father I didn't have it more important.

You keep up the good work too, and posting a ton of pixs, it keeps guys like me motivated.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Have a few projects drying and was in the mood to cut up something...

Start.....









An hour later.....








Chopped, shaved and body lines gone.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks good man! looks better without the body lines.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 3 2011, 01:01 AM~20472773
> *looks good man! looks better without the body lines.
> *


X2 Nice work man!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 3 2011, 10:15 AM~20473410
> *X2 Nice work man!!
> *


x-2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 3 2011, 01:01 AM~20472773
> *looks good man! looks better without the body lines.
> *


agreed !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+May 2 2011, 11:01 PM~20472773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....how is yours coming?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 3 2011, 01:01 AM~20472773
> *looks good man! looks better without the body lines.
> *


x-100!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

If you haven't used Chrometech, you gotta try it. This dudes work is flawless and extremely shinny...


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 11:53 PM~20479941
> *If you haven't used Chrometech, you gotta try it.  This dudes work is flawless and extremely shinny...
> 
> 
> ...


ALRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: have to try them.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904+May 2 2011, 10:55 PM~20472735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is beautiful..... I got quite a few things that I need to send out to them...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Ah man I only use ChromeTech!!! The BEST chrome around!! You get what you pay for!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 10:53 PM~20479941
> *If you haven't used Chrometech, you gotta try it.  This dudes work is flawless and extremely shinny...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, parts look great ! Now I can't wait for mine !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

How's the wagon doing?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2011, 08:37 AM~20489610
> *How's the wagon doing?
> *


Good....all in primer and ready for paint.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking good mike


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 5 2011, 11:26 AM~20490634
> *Good....all in primer and ready for paint.
> *


Well paint it already!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2011, 02:29 PM~20491810
> *Well paint it already!
> *


Listen here little man....you got enough issues of your own....hurry up and postpone your buildoff another week with Rafa but rememeber, June 1st you got a new build off to start...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Stretched the hood and angled it down....









Body dropped the 32 down completly over the frame....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 8 2011, 02:50 PM~20508876
> *Stretched the hood and angled it down....
> 
> 
> ...


 man you got a way with plastic..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Hydro...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice work man!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Open up the front fender wells alittle. Would make the front end more symmetrical. Looks alittle front heavy right now after you stretched the hood.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 8 2011, 02:50 PM~20508876
> *Stretched the hood and angled it down....
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work on the truck Mike....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 8 2011, 02:50 PM~20508876
> *Stretched the hood and angled it down....
> 
> 
> ...


looks wicked! sick ass job mike! what color u goin on it?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+May 8 2011, 07:19 PM~20510403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no clue yet...this is kind of just one of those fill in builds when I have time to build but other rides are drying or waiting on parts etc....It will be a while before paint.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The work in here is FANTASTIC!! :wow:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Stretched the hood and angled it down....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> The work in here is FANTASTIC!! :wow:


Thank you.



> > Stretched the hood and angled it down....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Had to go out of town to Salt Lake City Utah for one night, so I brought a project....
Start









Almost finished


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2011, 01:06 PM~20546518
> *Had to go out of town to Salt Lake City Utah for one night, so I brought a project....
> Start
> 
> ...


  I Hate you!









































































































































:biggrin: you did that 51 real clean bro..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 13 2011, 02:25 PM~20547050
> *  I Hate you!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 13 2011, 04:06 PM~20546518
> *Had to go out of town to Salt Lake City Utah for one night, so I brought a project....
> Start
> 
> ...




clean foil work!


----------



## jt2020 (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2011, 06:44 PM~20547810
> *clean foil work!
> *


Good to know that I am not the only one who brings a kit on business trips. That is when I get the best work done.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 13 2011, 04:44 PM~20547810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to. That's the only time I get un interrupted build time.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice build up in here homie keep up the gret job dog


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks SR....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So I've had quite a few people pm me o. How I bare metal the way I do and get it to lay so flat and seamless, so since I had some more to do last night I thought I'd show a little "How to". I'm not perfect by any means, but this is how I do it. 

Object: Do the windshield frame all in 1 piece. 

Step 1: Cut out a piece of foil with the backing still on it that is oversized to the frame

















Step 2: Peel off the backing and lay down the foil and lightly press down using a new q-tip. ONLY lightly press it down on the high spots and the outer trim line. Notice that I'm NOT rushing and trying to press it into everything yet. Keep working the high spots and outer edge ONLY. 









Step 3: Take a moment and use a little pressure and use the q-tip to polish the foil. It's hard to see in the pic but you will see that the q-tip is turning black from polishing. 









Step 4: take a tooth pick and a filing stick and make sure the tip of the tooth pick is lightly 
sanded so it's not so sharp that it will tear the foil. Now work in ONLY the outer trim lines. Again, 
DON'T rush. 









Step 5: Take your xacto with a BRAND NEW #11 blade. To trim I just let the blade rest in the groove between the trim and the body and slide the blade down the channel. Note that I DO NOT press down on the blade at all. I let the weight of the blade resting on the foil do all the cutting. I also hold the blade at a 45 degree angle, so it glides itself. Cut out the outer trim first. 









Step 6: Now cut the centers as you see here but do Not cut all the way to the plastic. 









Step 7: Now work your q-tip first just to round the foil over the edge and then your tooth pick slowly massaging a little foil at a time all the way around. Once it's through the front side, use the q-tip to again round over the edge and then stick the foil to the underside. 









Step 8: Repeat for other side. Put tiny little patches as needed if the corners slightly tear as they do on me sometimes. Now sit back and admire your handy work. 









Yes there is some wasted foil, but this will improve the overall look of your finished build. Also, make sure you put a coat of clear over the entire car once foil is done. 

Keep in mind that this one piece also took me almost 45 minutes...TAKE YOUR TIME!!!

Sorry if any pics are crappy, and feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great how-to!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:drama: :inout: 

Still waiting.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 27 2011, 10:43 PM~20644938
> *:drama:  :inout:
> 
> Still waiting.
> *


For What???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Little project....

Fully shaved, unibody etc...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Another project???? :0 :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2011, 09:21 PM~20649330
> *Little project....
> 
> Fully shaved, unibody etc...
> ...


NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2011, 09:23 PM~20649338
> *Another project???? :0  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 28 2011, 09:42 PM~20649418
> *NICE!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MIKE!! Damn, your A.D.D. is gettin bad! BUT, I sure love seein how your mind thinks bro! Nice work on that Dime.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2011, 08:23 PM~20649338
> *Another project???? :0  :uh:
> *


X2  looks good tho :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2011, 08:21 PM~20649330
> *Little project....
> 
> Fully shaved, unibody etc...
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2011, 11:21 PM~20649330
> *Little project....
> 
> Fully shaved, unibody etc...
> ...




Nice work can we see that bumper pleeeeese :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 28 2011, 10:03 PM~20649497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks
What bumper are you talking about?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Finally after nearly 3 months if dealing with a really bad ankle injury, I sat down at the table the past 2 nights to build. I decided to work on trying to finish up the 41 Plymouth. For those that forgot which ride it is, here's a pic...





















Here's what I worked on. The start of the rear end. Will be a 4 Link air ride set up. I will most likely leave this all exposed when the trunk lid is open and have it all painted and detailed. Lot more to go still...







I hope to have this one completed for Victorville.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Came across a couple of professional pics of some of my old builds from a show a few years ago. My 58 and 59







2 of my 64 Pick up


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:great work!! good to see ya back at the bench homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*HELL yeah!! All of the are nice as hell but that '59 puts a hurtin' on 'em!!*


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sick ass truck


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:great work!! good to see ya back at the bench homie


x2 !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

keep them pics coming bro always liked looking at your work homie!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Gil. Same here with your thread. I'm gonna do my best to have a few rides dine by Victorville. Wish me luck.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MKD904 said:


>


 Looking good Mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

you got some tight builds homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

MKD904 said:


>


 Lookin good mate, tell me you're keeping the wheels, cause classics like this look good without wires every once in awhile...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Nice work Mike! I like the regular dishes on this too!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. These are the wheels that are sticking. Those are the Masterpieces Tires and Front Aluminum Rings with a modified factory steelie dish. I may add a chrome center hub cap to it.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work as always brother.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

badgas said:


> Nice work as always brother.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MKD904 said:


>


51 looks sweet mike :thumbsup: is it gonna be ready for the san diego show?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not going to San Diego. So I don't know if it will be or not.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

MKD904 said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Int is 95% done on the 51. Still needs the trim work and handles foiled.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

```nice interior work


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

MKD904 said:


> Int is 95% done on the 51. Still needs the trim work and handles foiled.


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

lookimg good Mike


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Int is 95% done on the 51. Still needs the trim work and handles foiled.


*REAL * clean work !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. I hope this one is just a simple and basic clean build.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Interior almost done.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Looking good Mike.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking good mike


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks. Interior finished. Hope to wire motor tonight or tomorrow. Should have this wrapped up shortly.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice mate, lookin good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> Thanks. Interior finished. Hope to wire motor tonight or tomorrow. Should have this wrapped up shortly.


Looking nice so far.............:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks. This build is nothing special. Just trying to build something clean.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

VERY clean!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Thanks. Interior finished. Hope to wire motor tonight or tomorrow. Should have this wrapped up shortly.


nice work homie! the 2 tone interior looks clean


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks great, is the texture on the top boot painted or in the mold?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The boot is just painted. The texture was already on the plastic from the mold.

Didn't get any time at the bench last night, we will see how tonight goes.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Slowly getting this done. 1 or 2 more night of good building and it will be done.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

MKD904 said:


> Slowly getting this done. 1 or 2 more night of good building and it will be done.


very nice, coming together real sweet mate!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Ride's looking real good, bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice motor details


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

kykustoms said:


> looks good nice motor details


Trying


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

you got some nice builds up in here homie!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

51 is almost done.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*If it were any cleaner, it would have "Tide" written on it.* :h5::thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> *If it were any cleaner, it would have "Tide" written on it.* :h5::thumbsup:


Thanks man, my paint jobs are NEVER crazy, I just try to do really clean and detailed work. Trying to get better with each build. Appreciate the feed back.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Super clean as always Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

beautiful 51 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *If it were any cleaner, it would have "Tide" written on it.* :h5::thumbsup:


LOL, heck I was thinkin' it's so clean it should be called _*"blue bleach"*_ !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You guys are funny...thank you.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:great job, was it just mine or did your 51 have fitment issues also? doesnt llook like it .


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:great job, was it just mine or did your 51 have fitment issues also? doesnt llook like it .


That's weird you say that. The frame was kinda warped, but fixed it when the assembly went together. The instructions that were with the kit were not for this kit. None of the part numbers matched the numbers on the tree's and the instructions would show parts and where to place them, but the drawinging on the instructions didn't matche the parts I had. 

Pretty weird.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice build bro, so what's up with the cruiser in the background?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

rollin yota28 said:


> Nice build bro, so what's up with the cruiser in the background?


It's in the works. Doint all the frame and chasis work on it now. That's been along time in the making. So many mods and all. That's a 41 Plymouth, Chopped, Sectioned, Body Dropped, Stretched front and rear, raised fenders, all hinged, reworked wheel wells etc. That is my baby and will some day be done.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

MKD904 said:


> It's in the works. Doint all the frame and chasis work on it now. That's been along time in the making. So many mods and all. That's a 41 Plymouth, Chopped, Sectioned, Body Dropped, Stretched front and rear, raised fenders, all hinged, reworked wheel wells etc. That is my baby and will some day be done.


well, its looking really good, is the frame behind it the frame for it?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes. Here's where its at as of now.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

More updates, almost finished..thanks for looking.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*You say "thanks for looking" I say "Thanks for sharing!!" :h5: *


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:sick work brotha!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> *You say "thanks for looking" I say "Thanks for sharing!!" :h5: *


 X2 :h5:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Done. Will take good pics later this week. These are just cell phone pics.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Done. Will take good pics later this week. These are just cell phone pics.


Hella clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Put away and on to the next one.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

whats next? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

MKD904 said:


>


 :O keep the builds coming mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work ,bad ass Display case,that bomb is to clean,dem mondo wheels set it off big time..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


>


damn thats gonna be badass!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Been messing with this lately.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Cool as hell! :nicoderm: Is that one of the 1/32nd scale kits?*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looking good


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

MKD904 said:


>


Dude that is kool.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

MKD904 said:


> Been messing with this lately.



thats gangsta rite there!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Thanks guys.


sick!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....appreciate it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> sick!!!


Yeah, _*REAL*_ sick !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it. Hoping that this will be somewhat of a quick build. Just something fun to work on. Oh, and yes, this is 1/32 Scale.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Little more work. Reworked the front wheel wells and front roll pan...almost ready for first coat of primer....



























As always, good or bad...comments welcomed. I can always learn something new from the pros.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks dope to me!! I have one of those kits somewhere. Are you gonna blend the headlights in with the body lines?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You should take it out and build it. They are different. Not sure yet in the headlights.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I might have to find it and take your advice.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

lookin good brotha.....if u didnt know .... u are the pro:thumbsup:we learnin from you!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> lookin good brotha.....if u didnt know .... u are the pro:thumbsup:we learnin from you!!!


x2! looks great!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> I might have to find it and take your advice.


I'm tellin ya. I picked up a few more as well.



COAST2COAST said:


> lookin good brotha.....if u didnt know .... u are the pro:thumbsup:we learnin from you!!!


Coast, I appreciate that. I just try to get better, try new things and improve my skills all the time. I wish we had more people like yourself posting step by step sick builds that we could all get inspired by and have fun with. Instead we had too many people get butt hurt and worry about people copying them or not commenting on thier pics so they left the site. I'm all about learning, teaching and showing pics of how you did it so the next guy can learn and try. This is a dying hobby, my first boy will be here in March and I can't wait till he's old enough to teach to build. Thanks again for looking and the kind words.



sinicle said:


> x2! looks great!


Thanks for the props.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

MKD904 said:


> Little more work. Reworked the front wheel wells and front roll pan...almost ready for first coat of primer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Builds lookin good mike. Been wanting to build something like this for a while great fab work on it :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X3 ... thats some serious fab work homie, keep us posted ! 



sinicle said:


> x2! looks great!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Little more work on the interior bucket....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Random updates. 

Got door panels, headlights and first coat of primer done. And sanded. Also found some wheels finally. 


































































I also started, painted and cleared this 32. 










That's it for now.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome work as ALWAYS!!Some of the cleanest work in the game!! Can't help BUT love it!! :thumbsup: Oh yeah, thanks to you, I'm gonna build my '37 eventually. It won't look NEAR as good as yours but I can at least try! :h5:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

looks bad ass homie cant wait to see this one done!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Awesome work as ALWAYS!!Some of the cleanest work in the game!!


x-2:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Gonna try to get a lot done tonight on the 32.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MKD904 said:


> Thanks guys.


This is slick!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, it's been a minute since I've posted anything or built anything.

All my stuff is packed up and in the new model room that I have to build out. Since my last post my wife and I bought a house and have moved in. Plus my wife is due here in the next week or so.


I'll be back asap, I miss it already.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:congrats on the house brotha ......I know youll have something crazy to post up once u get back too it:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:congrats on the house brotha ......I know youll have something crazy to post up once u get back too it:biggrin:


X2!! :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats homie !!!!!!!! Good luck with all !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Playing a little catch up here.

Finished the HO scale 32 Ford. For those that don't know what HO Scale is, we are talking 1/87th scale...Keep in mind that I chopped, sectioned, shaved, lowered, tilted front windshield back, candy paint & hand painted the white walls and chrome lug nuts and rim rings.










next to a 1/24 scale 32 Ford


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool small scale there!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Also started working on this 50 Pick up










Started Mock up and cutting and hinging doors


































Then just the other night, I did all the jambs and the hood hinged correct to a 1:1


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin good mike I hated doin the jambs on mine haha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Trokita sick too,keep em coming


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:sick work so far.....gotta keep my eyes on this one!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Super nice Troca!



MKD904 said:


> Also started working on this 50 Pick up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> Also started working on this 50 Pick up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the trokita alot nice start as always bro.....:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

MKD904 said:


> Playing a little catch up here.
> 
> Finished the HO scale 32 Ford. For those that don't know what HO Scale is, we are talking 1/87th scale...Keep in mind that I chopped, sectioned, shaved, lowered, tilted front windshield back, candy paint & hand painted the white walls and chrome lug nuts and rim rings.
> 
> ...


Dude I love that lil car........Great work man. Looks kool.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol... Damn Mike, just noticed your stash of glue in the background.... Think you got enough? Lol I'm the same way, I always keep extra in my stash....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You can never have enough glue. LOL...I use if for everything and when you are building a lot of customs and fab work I don't use putty, only glue.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup....so true....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Little by little....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

MKD904 said:


> Little by little....


:wow: Thats looking gangsta...:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> :wow: Thats looking gangsta...:thumbsup:


Yeah it is!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it guys.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

The trokita is looking sweet mike :thumbsup: keep up the great work bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Really nice 904


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

sandcast said:


> Really nice 904


  Thanks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Truck is looking real good Mike.....I've never tried cutting these open.... Was it a real pain to hinge and jamb this particular kit?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

904, what combination of wire and brass tube do you use to hinge doors, hoods and trunks? Got product #s?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

904, one more question. I noticed the 58 chevy wagon behind the truck. How did you fab up the rear? The stock 58 amt and revell have three tail light and the wagon has one. I wanted to make a belair and that has two lights. So, it's major surgery on the impalas.

Your work is great. I try not use putty either but my work is not as good as yours.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandcast, look further back in the pages. I show it he steps on the 58 Wagon. It's a plastic kit with Resin roof. Thanks for the compliments. 

Have a few updates on the 1/32 scale Custom. Decide to cut out the hood. Had to fab the firewall. Next is the engine bay.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

MKD904 said:


> Sandcast, look further back in the pages. I show it he steps on the 58 Wagon. It's a plastic kit with Resin roof. Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Have a few updates on the 1/32 scale Custom. Decide to cut out the hood. Had to fab the firewall. Next is the engine bay.


Dude with them 1/25 scale wheels, it looks krazy man. All in all its a BadAss taile drager.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow I just realized its 1/32.Im likin it,the 1/25 wheels give it a surreal look,very kool!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Ahh... Damn, didn't realize that was a 32 scale! Awesome work bro.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. The wheels are 1/32 scale off a die cast. 

I'll post it next to a 1/25


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*U DO SOME REALLY NICE WORK HOMIE!!!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice work as always :thumbsup:..............whats up with that fenders


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks....fenders are a no go. Sorry


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Little by little....


wow nice!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

great work in here! the 1:32 is way cool!uffin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas.....I had a date with her tonight, but that just got moved to tomorrow night......


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Sick work up in here homie that trokita lookin nice to


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Progress on the 1/32


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good Mike....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:love it!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I love that lil thing. Great job sofar.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Progress on the 1/32


thats lookin badass bro!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

where did you find the 1:32?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sin, I found it at a model show.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Little Update.

Got the Windshield Posts put in, may still add a center post.









Here is a pic to see the size difference of this ride being 1/32 Scale. This is next to a 1/24 Lincoln









And here it is all closed up...

















Hoping to have this in paint soon...Really looking forward to seeing this one in paint and finished.

All comments are welcome, good or bad. Thanks


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats gonna be clean homie im diggin it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

MKD904 said:


> Little Update.
> 
> Got the Windshield Posts put in, may still add a center post.
> 
> ...


Damn I love this thing.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn I love this thing.


Thanks.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Damm thats a big ass dime! 

Hey MkD, I havent been in your house in a while bro. that 51 is hella sweet. I know you take your time on work, but you made killer progress on that 50 truck in no time at all..you do door jams and body work smooth as hell.
let me know if you get tired of that 58, I will give her a good home!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Hydro. The 58 will be finished some day  Looking to pop out a few finished builds this year.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MKD904 said:


> Thanks Hydro. The 58 will be finished some day  Looking to pop out a few finished builds this year.


:thumbsup:
That boot on your 51 is tight as hell to.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> That boot on your 51 is tight as hell to.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> Little Update.
> 
> Got the Windshield Posts put in, may still add a center post.
> 
> ...


 :no: _*Not gonna happen in THIS thread!!*_


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> :no: _*Not gonna happen in THIS thread!!*_


Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Haven't update here in a while.

Been in the mood to fabricate, so I pulled out the 41 Chevy Custom that I've been working on forever...

I have redone the front end a good 6 times as I just couldn't figure out what I wanted. Finally got it where I wanted it:


























Next, looking at the profile here, I felt that the bed where it met the cab was too high here is where I started:










This is much better










Then I started working on the rear roll pan as I wanted it to somewhat resemble the front that I was now pleased with as well as figure out a tonneau cover. The challenge was how do I make an opening tonneau cover that matches the profile of the bed. I ended up making a frame out of brass tubing that I usually use for hinges and then wrapped that in styrene. This isn't the finished look, but it's getting closer. The tonneau will be hinged when I'm done:










































Well, that's it for now. I'm not Truscale with his customs, but I'm trying.  All comments welcomed.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Its looking really goood....:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Haven't update here in a while.
> 
> Been in the mood to fabricate, so I pulled out the 41 Chevy Custom that I've been working on forever...
> 
> ...


wow homie that thing is sick!!!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that truck is pimpin. I love it. Great job bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow homie that thing is sick!!!:wow::thumbsup:


X2!! seen it on fb,didnt know it was started so long ago,badass!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Appreciate it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

good lookin builds boss. nice and smooth work


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wow such badass builds!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

PHXKSTM said:


> wow such badass builds!!!


X2!! You get an idea, and you make it happen!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Mike! Very nice... Glad you're still workin on this one!
Now should we look forward to it bein painted this year? Lol


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Super nice brother.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks fellas....and James, you got jokes huh? LOL.....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

damm thats gonna be one sick truck homie l like it alot!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Appreciate it Gil


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

truck is looking sikk mike keep up the great work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> Thanks fellas....and James, you got jokes huh? LOL.....


Like I got room to talk :roflmao:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Nice front end swap !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have any 2 door caprice or big bodys left for sale?


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

face108 said:


> Do you happen to have any 2 door caprice or big bodys left for sale?


X2


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great work on caddi keep pics coming homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, back on page 10....been a while since I've been in here.

Here is some progress pics on my 1/32 1936 Ford Custom...Should be wrapped up in a couple more days.


































Here it is next to a reg 1/25 Custom










Thanks for looking. Comments are ALWAYS welcome.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats a really nice build Mike,love the paint on it :thumbsup:

Hey did you ever receive the x-change package?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That came out sweet,Mike


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice! builds lookin sweet homie much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MKD904 said:


> Wow, back on page 10....been a while since I've been in here.
> 
> Here is some progress pics on my 1/32 1936 Ford Custom...Should be wrapped up in a couple more days.
> 
> ...


damn that came out hella clean!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

That thing is beautiful!!!! Good to c u backuffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Any progress on that 50 pick up funker is bad ass


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

MKD904 said:


> Haven't update here in a while.
> 
> Been in the mood to fabricate, so I pulled out the 41 Chevy Custom that I've been working on forever...
> 
> ...


This is bullshit beautiful!!!! love the imagination, AWSOME!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

These sum clean ass projects homie diggin them


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn that came out hella clean!!!


Thanks, hope to wrap it up in the next few days.



pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice! builds lookin sweet homie much props


Appreciate it.



COAST2COAST said:


> That thing is beautiful!!!! Good to c u backuffin:


Thank you. I wasn't gone, just mostly on FB, uploading pics here takes too long and it won't let me do it any more from an iphone. I rarely use a computer anymore.



rollindeep408 said:


> Any progress on that 50 pick up funker is bad ass


The 50 is ready for assembly. Hope to have it done by the end of February. Thanks.



Deecee said:


> This is bullshit beautiful!!!! love the imagination, AWSOME!!!


Thank you.



pina's LRM replica said:


> These sum clean ass projects homie diggin them


Thanks.


----------

